# Killington Conditions



## NYSkiBlog

Hate to start Big K off with this, but it is what it is.









Killington Hotel Party Leads to Covid-19 Outbreak


It took just one private party at a hotel in Killlington to result in a spread of Covid-19 cases.




vtskiandride.com


----------



## NYSkiBlog

To all our Killington and Pico guests, local community and fellow outdoor enthusiasts,

At our core, we’re all about outdoor adventure – it’s who we are. We seek to inspire and empower the next generation of athletes, create memorable experiences in the mountains, and connect like-minded people in a shared pursuit of adventure. Like us, we know our guests share the same passion for action sports and outdoor recreation. This is why we prioritized summer operations this spring and why, now, we’re finalizing winter operations so we can continue doing what we love with the ones we love in the outdoor space.

Fortunately for us, mountain snow sports take place in the outdoor space naturally distancing skiers and riders. As part of the experience, guests already take cold related precautions – wearing masks, gloves, and goggles – and are spread across open terrain. Here at Killington, we’re particularly well positioned to operate successfully amid a pandemic as the biggest mountain resort in Eastern North America spanning seven distinct mountain areas – eight if you include Pico Mountain – with 28 lifts and nearly 2,000 skiable acres to roam when fully open.

We continue to monitor Covid-19 and, given its dynamic nature, have prepared thorough, adaptable operations plans that are consistent with the Vermont Department of Health and follow the National Ski Areas Association’s Ski Well, Be Well best practices. An important part of our planning includes putting in place assurances of appropriate physical distancing, sanitation and protocols that ensure the health and wellbeing of guests and staff. We are confident in our ability to provide a great ski and ride experience this winter at Killington and Pico. Below are more details on how we plan to operate this winter season with your safety at the forefront of our many tough decisions.

*Projected Opening Day*

No, that is not a typo. Yes, it feels a little unnatural to announce a projected Opening Day at Killington. We pride ourselves on putting in the work early season to get lifts running as soon as possible, but we need ample time to prepare top-to-bottom terrain to ensure proper physical distancing. We’re confident that starting our season with more acreage and lifts open will help guests spread out and maintain an appropriate distance while also providing a higher quality on-snow experience from day one of the season.

Additionally, our early season snowmaking and expansion plan is different than recent years and will focus on getting multiple lifts open and spreading out guests across the resort to facilitate physical distancing. Typically, our stairs leading from North Ridge to Killington Peak provide the connection needed early season when skiing access is not available off Killington Peak, but the stairs will remain closed this season since they don’t allow for physical distancing. This is just one of the many reasons the team at Killington is setting our sights on top-to-bottom skiing from the start.

As a result, we plan to open for skiing and riding at Killington Resort November 14, weather and terrain permitting. As you can imagine it wasn’t an easy decision; lots of time and effort went into selecting a date based on historical weather data for Killington. We believe November 14 is a realistic date to achieve top-to-bottom skiing and riding with access to multiple base area lifts. That being said, we all know East Coast weather – early season especially – can be challenging and until we can provide the space needed to facilitate physical distancing, we will delay opening. We anticipate being open for Killington Season Pass and Ikon passholders only on opening day and for a period of time as we assess operations and capacity limits. Information about when day ticket holders can access the mountain will be announced at a later date.

As always, we are committed to making snow, having an early season Woodward Mountain Park offering and getting lifts turning, but where we plan to make snow is different from recent seasons. We will concentrate our snowmaking efforts on providing a top-to-bottom route from the K-1 Gondola, in the North Ridge area and on Snowdon Mountain. Snowmaking will begin in the North Ridge area and Killington Peak and stay concentrated in those areas with a plan to expand into Snowdon area as soon as possible. Maintaining snow in these areas will take priority early season and when we feel able to spread our resources, we’ll continue concentrating on upper mountain. This means we don’t plan to offer beginner terrain in the Snowshed or Ramshead areas until mid- to late-December instead of Thanksgiving weekend like we have in the past.

Over at Pico Mountain, our projected opening day is December 19 and expansion plans will focus on giving guests the opportunity to spread out like we’re planning at Killington.

*Resort Access & Parking Reservations*

Throughout the season, we will be limiting the number of guests at the resort in order to facilitate physical distancing. Our primary method for limiting the number of guests will be accomplished by adjusting our ticket and pass product offerings and sales channels as well as limiting the number of tickets we sell on any given day. For example, we don’t plan to host bus groups or offer promotions/3rd party tickets valid on weekends or peak days.

We are also implementing an online parking reservation system for all guests. This means that whether you’re a season passholder or day ticket holder; you will need to let us know you’re coming. Implementing this system proactively will help us track and manage volume and ensure an experience which enables appropriate physical distancing. We plan to share more details on how this will be implemented in the coming weeks. Please be patient and understand our goal is to allow passholders to ski and ride on the days they wish. By adjusting our daily lift ticket sales strategy, we hope to reach this goal. Our size and commitment to opening as much terrain as possible as quickly as possible are also in our favor.

For day ticket purchasers, all ticket sales will happen in advance which will allow for contactless ticketing either by reloading an existing ONE PASS card or being able to pick up a new ONE PASS card from a ticket kiosk. We introduced these ticket kiosks last season at select base lodges but are accelerating our roll out of the kiosks at all base lodges for the coming season.

*Early Season Skinning*

I know that our first snowfall is going to get everyone excited for another season on the mountain and you may want to earn your turns before lifts spin, but uphill travel routes will not be open early season. Until we have enough snow coverage to open designated uphill travel routes, skinning is not permitted at Killington and Pico. I’m aware that many passholders have ignored our closures in the past, but this season, our uphill policy will be strictly enforced and you will be at risk of losing ski privileges if you’re caught on the mountain. If uphill routes are closed, it’s for good reason – such as unmarked hazards, poor coverage or large machinery at work to name a few – and in the best interest of our guests, staff and community first responders.

*Protective Gear*

What we know is that skiing and exploring the great outdoors during this time is one of the safest ways to recreate and we are fortunate that inherent to the ski and ride experience is the wearing protective gear – masks, gloves and goggles.

Our current mask policy in conjunction with the statewide face mask mandate in Vermont that went into effect August 1, 2020 will remain in place this winter so our current mask policy will also stay in place: at the resort masks covering the nose and mouth are required at all times, except when seated while eating or drinking. I suggest keeping an extra face mask on you in case one is lost or you find your primary face covering getting too uncomfortable after freezing up from the moisture in your breath. I’ve been there; it’s not fun.

*Base Lodges & Food and Beverage*

Current Vermont rules limit capacity in buildings to 50%, including staff, and our operation plans will follow these limits. This means there will be certain changes in base lodges this season. For example, lodges will act more as a ‘warming hut’ for skiers and riders with limited grab n’ go food, new egress/ingress flows and other measures to ensure access to restrooms without affecting the overall capacity, and non-skiers/riders will not have access to lodges. In addition, we will have extra outdoor portable bathrooms available and, with support from our Killington sponsors, we will introduce unique outdoor dining options, add food trucks and have popular trail side venues, including the Jerk Jamaican Mountain Grill and Braut House open on a more regular basis.

I know Killington is known for and proud to deliver a great après experience, but with the need to physically distance and given Vermont's regulations on dining and bars, which require alcohol only be served when seated, at a table, our legendary après won't look the same this year. At this time, our more intimate structures on-mountain like the Ledgewood Yurt and Motor Room Bar will not operate this season.

Everyone doing everything they can will help us ensure the longevity of the ski season. This means that the new normal for this season at Killington and Pico will be booting up in the parking lot, going straight to the lift and back to your car without ever going inside a lodge. Boot bags and bags in general will not be permitted in lodges and complimentary bag check will be closed. That being said, I recommend grabbing an extra pair of socks this season, getting a pair of boot heaters (I love mine!), and keeping your boots near the floor heat vents on your way up to the mountain this winter. Plan to operate out of your car like it was a base lodge and pack extra snacks to re-fuel throughout the day. New England winters can be chilly, so we ask that you use the base lodges sparingly and limit your time inside. This will make it more available to everyone that needs it while we work around current capacity restrictions.

*Physical Distancing on Chairlifts and Gondolas*

High capacity chairlifts and closed cabin carriers will be loaded in a way that allows for physical distancing. For example, on the gondola and our high speed, high capacity lifts, guests will have the opportunity to ride with only members of their traveling party, or load at a reduced capacity with other skiers and riders. On our other lifts, we will load at 50% capacity or with members you traveled with. Masks covering the nose and mouth are required at all times in lift lines and while riding lifts.

Physical distancing in lift queues occurs organically due to the length of skis and snowboards and guests will notice additional spacing measures, including extended maze designs, more lateral spacing and increased signage, to further ensure a consistent flow of appropriately spaced traffic. 

*New Killington Resort App, Text Messaging and More*

Our team has been working behind the scenes to develop a new Killington Resort App, which will be available for Apple and Android phones at the beginning of the winter season. A few key features of the app will be real-time lift and trail status, lift wait times and tracking. The tracking feature will allow you to track your ski day, see where you’re at on the map and allow you to see where friends and family are on the mountain. We will also be able to send push notifications with real-time updates and information as needed allowing us to improve communication to guests who are at the resort.

Speaking of improving communications, we’re also rolling out a text messaging platform. We know the likelihood of needing to communicate with guests outside of email and social media is greater than ever this coming season. We promise we won’t bog you down with endless text messages but plan to use it for communicating critical operations updates as needed, important information about upcoming visits and the occasional promotional message such as a season pass deadline reminder. You can opt into text messages today by texting Beast to 64600. Opt-in details for Pico Mountain coming soon. Standard message rates may apply.

We are also implementing new software to enable contactless credit card payments in our food and beverage outlets. We will also be issuing new ONE PASSES to season passholders that will integrate with the new system for discounts. Be on the lookout for an email next week to verify your address for mailing.

*Ski & Snowboard Rental & Snow Sports School Lessons*

We want to provide a great experience this season and that includes having rentals and snow sports programming available. Rentals will be available out of K-1 at the beginning of the season; however, since we plan to operate with intermediate to advance terrain only early season, lessons won’t be available until mid- to late-December. Advance reservations will be required for both rentals and lessons. All equipment will be sanitized between guest uses.

The 20/21 season will begin with private lessons only for related parties at Killington Resort and Pico Mountain. We will offer our Unleashed and 4241 seasonal lesson programs. Ministars, Youth Group Lessons, childcare and our group Learn to Ski & Ride programs will not be offered this season at Killington. We will not offer Youth Group Lessons or childcare at Pico.

*Employee Health Screenings*

All employees will continue to be required to get their temperature checked and submit a daily health screening before arriving to work verifying that they are feeling well and have not been in contact with someone showing symptoms or exposed to Covid-19. If employees are not feeling well, they are required to stay home. We ask that our guests join us in this practice and stay home when experiencing symptoms or feeling unwell.

*Now What*

As we close out the summer and shift to fall operations, we will continue to refine and adjust our winter plans to ensure the safety and wellbeing of our community, guests and team. While ample snow and the longest season in the east have been signs of success in the past, this season success means facilitating a season of skiing and riding in a socially responsible way. In order to do that, we know we need the cooperation of our local community, guests and employees. We’re all connected.

We thrive in unison, not as individuals. To operate effectively this winter, and the remainder of the summer for that matter, we all need to do our part and follow safety measures to keep ourselves and others healthy. Regardless of what happens to Covid-19 cases in the future, whether they spike or decline locally or around the country, we’re in this for the long game and need to remain consistent with our safety protocol so we may continue to play in the mountains for years to come. So wear a face mask, practice physical distancing, wash your hands often and stay home if you’re not feeling well.

While there is always a competition to open first, we believe winning this year means everyone doing their part to put into place thoughtful plans and follow guidelines and best practices to keep one another safe, so that we may enjoy a full season of skiing and riding. I hope our commitment to maintaining candid communication gives you some comfort in our plans for the upcoming season. We know everyone’s adapting in their own way and we want to make sure you know how we plan to adjust.

I look forward to seeing you on the trails.

Mike Solimano
President & General Manager
Killington/Pico Ski Resort Partners, LLC


----------



## MarzNC

Haven't read through, but the webpage with links for the info for 2020-21 clearly has categories directly related to running a ski resort during a pandemic that isn't going to end any time soon.


----------



## MarzNC

Copper is another Powdr ski resort that is using parking reservations as a method for limiting capacity.


----------



## Harvey

IMO that's thoughtful leadership from Mike and Big K.


----------



## MarzNC

Although the content is much the same, I got a better feel for the thinking watching Mike's video. He talks about Pico to stem rumors that it wouldn't open at all. Pico's opening day is Dec. 19, just before Christmas week.


----------



## jasonwx

*Treat Your Car Like A Base Lodge*

Everyone doing everything they can will help us ensure the longevity of the ski season. This means that the new normal for this season at Killington and Pico will be booting up in the parking lot, going straight to the lift and back to your car without ever going inside a lodge. Boot bags and bags in general will not be permitted in lodges and complimentary bag check will be closed.

If this going to be most ski areas policy , I will probably sit this season out...


----------



## MarzNC

jasonwx said:


> If this going to be most ski areas policy , I will probably sit this season out...


If I lived in Vermont close enough to day trip to Killington/Pico, I'd have the opposite reaction. Takes resort skiing back to where it used to be for many on busy weekends. There won't be long waits for lift rides. Far fewer people on the mountain and more spread out, especially during early season.

While the first few weeks at Perisher in Australia were pretty confusing, those who got reservations for trips during the main season had a very good time. At least when the weather cooperated. But that's normal for Australian skiing, which is pretty much like the northeast in having rain events that led to very frozen surfaces a few times during the winter.


----------



## jasonwx

Skiing is suppose to be fun and relaxing..ain't know way i'm driving to the mountain in ski clothing and booting up in a parking lot..
This prima donna needs to sip coffee and and get ready in a civilized manner..ie: a warm lodge..


----------



## ScottySkis

Here's your chance to win Warren Miller tickets for the premiere of Future Retro! Sign up to receive Killington text alerts and you'll be entered to win free virtual access to the premiere of the new Warren Miller Entertainment film, Future Retro, which features The Beast of the East.

We'll choose 10 winners from our pool of text message subscribers on October 30, so make sure you text BEAST to 64600 before the 30th.

Watch the Trailer: https://bit.ly/31yPKVZ


----------



## marcski

Good thing I have buddies with places at both K-mart and the 'Bush. I guess I'm a bit more hardcore than you, Jason ❄⛷?? (more like addicted).I can't wait for the lifts to spin. If only there were more room under the dash in my car to work all 3 pedals and I could boot up before leaving the house. Could be reason enough to find an old pick up!


----------



## Warp daddy

jasonwx said:


> Skiing is suppose to be fun and relaxing..ain't know way i'm driving to the mountain in ski clothing and booting up in a parking lot..
> This prima donna needs to sip coffee and and get ready in a civilized manner..ie: a warm lodge..


Time to go back country or XC, save coin , save hassle


----------



## Harvey




----------



## NYSkiBlog

*Killington Resort Parking Reservations Available to Book

Starting Thursday, November 5, 2020 *

_*Killington Resort and Pico Mountain Guests Can Plan with Confidence, Have Plenty of Space to Ski and Ride*_* 

KILLINGTON, Vt. (October 28, 2020)* – Vermont’s Killington Resort, the largest ski and snowboard destination in Eastern North America, and part of POWDR, announced today further details for its parking reservation system, an important way Killington plans to manage the number of people on property in order to ensure the wellbeing of its guests, staff and community. The parking reservation system, part of Killington’s Operation Stay Safe, will be in place every day of the season and parking spaces must be reserved before arriving to the resort to ensure availability. 

“The parking management system means guests will plan their trip to Killington knowing they’re going to have a great experience – they’ll have a spot to park and plenty of room to spread out on the mountain,” says Mike Solimano, president and general manager of Killington Resort and Pico Mountain. “We’re doing everything we can to ensure the longevity of the season. By managing the number of people visiting Killington and Pico at any given time, staff and guests will be able to appropriately physically distance, stay safe and have fun.” 

Guests may begin booking Killington reservations at 10:00 a.m. on Thursday, November 5, and at Pico Mountain beginning Thursday, December 3. Skiers and riders will be able to book up to seven advance days throughout the season. Once the season begins, guests will be able to book an unlimited amount of days in the rolling 7-day window. As your advance days fall into the rolling 7-day window, guests will be able to book additional advance days. Advance booking is recommended, and same day reservations can be made, if available, at Killington.com/reserve.

The new parking reservation system, alongside Killington and Pico’s requirement for guests to pre-book passes and experiences, are part of a comprehensive plan to safely get back to skiing and riding. The 2020/21 Killington/Pico plan follows the National Ski Areas Association’s Ski Well, Be Well best practices and includes: 

 The requirement for staff and guests to wear masks covering the nose and mouth at all times, except when seated while eating or drinking. 
 New protocols for lift queueing and riding to ensure appropriate physical distance. 
 Encouragement for guests to be prepared to warm and dine out of their vehicles, given reduced capacity limits in lodges and limited dining and beverage options at resort venues. 
 A continued commitment to uphold the highest standards of sanitization to keep staff and guests safe. 
Select Killington parking inventory will be available for booking starting at 10:00 a.m. on Thursday, November 5, via Killington.com/reserve. Pico parking inventory will be available for booking beginning Thursday, December 3, via Picomountain.com/reserve. To ensure as many people can ski and ride as possible and remain safe, additional parking inventory will be released and announced on a limited, rolling basis and reflect necessary precautions surrounding the pandemic, user patterns and weather and conditions. A parking reservation system ensures the most equal access to ski and ride at Killington and Pico, across all passholder groups and types of resort visitors. Parking reservation terms and conditions are available here.

Book your Killington Resort and Pico Mountain experience with confidence knowing you will be covered by the Passholder Promise, which offers in-season 2020/21 Covid-19 coverage, zero use coverage and the option for any guest with an unused 2020/21 pass to request and obtain a full refund for any reason before November 20, 2020. 

For more information about Killington Resort 2020/21 experiences and passes, visit: Killington.com. For more information about Pico Mountain 2020/21 experiences and passes, visit: Picomountain.com.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

_"Please wear your mask, don't make us ask."_

— Mike Solimano


----------



## MarzNC

Powdr is clearly using the VR approach to reservations, just for parking instead of lift access. Can pick up to 7 days in advance on a rolling basis, or unlimited "week of" days. Online cancellations will mean that checking closer to a date might turn up an opening. The Terms and Conditions include the possibility of parking fees and consequences if someone tries to game the system. Same info on the Snowbird website.



https://www.killington.com/plan-your-trip/getting-here/parking-reservations



*HOW MANY DAYS CAN I RESERVE?*
You can make two types of parking reservations: advanced days and weekly reservations. You can book up to seven advance days throughout the season at Killington. Once the season begins, you will also be able to book an unlimited amount of days in the rolling 7-calendar day window. Once one of the seven advance reservation days falls within the rolling 7-calendar day window, an additional reservation in the future past the rolling 7-calendar day window is allowed as long as you never hold more than seven advance reservation days at any one time. Our goal is to allow pass holders to ski and ride on the days they wish. Check back often for additional inventory.

*HOW TO CANCEL & MANAGE YOUR RESERVATIONS*
If your plans have changed, we understand. To ensure everyone has access to ski and ride this season, guests must cancel their parking reservations if plans change and you are unable to visit. You can do this through your email confirmation or the  ParkWhiz App. Downloading and using the ParkWhiz app is recommended for frequent visitors such as season passholders to make managing reservations easier.

If you aren’t feeling well or need to adjust plans for any reason, you can cancel up until 9:00 a.m. on your day of arrival. If you do not cancel by 9:00 a.m. and you are a no show, or you abuse the system, it could result in loss of days booked or future privilege to book advance dates. You can view our full Terms & Conditions here.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*Killington Resort Opens for the Season with Top-to-Bottom Terrain Friday, November 20, 2020*

The Longest Season in the East to Open with Woodward Killington Pop-Up Park, Multiple Lifts and Ample Terrain to Ensure Proper Physical Distancing; Opening Day Parking Reservations Available Thursday, November 19 at 7:30 a.m.

KILLINGTON, Vt. (November 18, 2020) – Vermont’s Killington Resort, the largest ski and snowboard destination in Eastern North America, and part of POWDR, will kick off the 2020-21 winter season at 9:00 a.m. on Friday, November 20, 2020, becoming the first Eastern resort to open for skiing and snowboarding.

The first turns of the season, on Friday, November 20 through Sunday, November 22, will be reserved exclusively for Killington Season Pass, Beast 365 and Ikon pass holders — all of whom have met Vermont quarantine requirements. The resort will open to the general public on Monday, November 23, 2020 at 9:00 a.m.

“We’re happy to be back on snow with top-to-bottom turns and ask guests to help us protect the longevity of the season by following resort and state health guidelines as part of Operation Stay Safe,” says Mike Solimano, president and general manager of Killington Resort and Pico Mountain. “There’s one common thread that connects our guests, staff, and community — their undying passion for skiing and riding. By managing the number of people visiting Killington at any given time, those on resort will be able to appropriately physically distance, stay safe and have fun.”

Killington believes taking comprehensive action and remaining nimble and able to adjust to on the ground dynamics will result in guests getting back on the slopes this winter and ensure the economic viability of mountain towns can be preserved. Working closely with the State of Vermont and local officials, Killington has created thoughtful and scalable plans for nearly every area of business with a goal to protect the wellbeing of surrounding communities. These plans are consistent with current and future local and state regulations as well as industry best practices, while also designed to provide a great guest experience at Killington Resort this season.

Outdoor recreation, including skiing and snowboarding, is proven to improve mental and physical health of participants. Over the summer, there was a demand for outdoor recreation in the mountains and is expected to continue moving into winter. Killington’s priority is to protect the wellbeing of all for the duration of the season with Operation Stay Safe — a thorough, adaptable plan that puts safety first, is consistent with all local regulations set forth by the state of Vermont, and follows the National Ski Areas Association’s Ski Well, Be Well best practices. Actions being taken to prioritize the wellbeing of guests, staff and community include: strictly enforced facial covering policy, parking reservation system to manage the number of people on property so all can physically distance, required affidavit signing from guests at the resort, contact tracing for all guests through our RFID card system and lodge capacity controls, physical distancing protocols on mountain and throughout the resort and lodging facilities, daily health assessments by staff and increased sanitation stations and frequency in our cleaning schedule around the resort.

The parking reservation system, part of Killington’s Operation Stay Safe, will be in place every day of the season and parking spaces must be reserved before arriving to the resort to ensure availability. Parking reservations will be made available starting at 7:30 a.m. Thursday, November 19 for Opening Day. Parking reservations for November 21-22 will be released one day at a time, at 7:30 a.m. on the day prior.

On Friday, November 20, 2020, the K-1 Express Gondola, North Ridge Quad, Snowdon Six Express and Snowdon Triple will provide access to top-to-bottom terrain for skiers and snowboarders from 9:00 a.m. – 4:00 p.m. Skiing and snowboarding will be on advanced terrain only with a temporary pop-up park in the North Ridge area on Reason. The early season rail garden is the first terrain park to open in the east each season. No beginner terrain is available at this time. Early season conditions exist, and snowmaking and other on-mountain operations may be in progress throughout the day on open terrain. 

*Base Lodge Access & Available Services*

The K-1 Ticket Trailer located in Bay 2 of the K-1 parking lot will be open Friday, Nov. 20 from 8:30 a.m. – 4:30 p.m. and the weekend starting at 7:30 a.m., for RFID pass pick up. Passes can also be picked up at the ticket window located at the front of the K-1 Base Lodge and Snowshed Sales Center.

K-1 Base Lodge will be open starting at 8:30 a.m. on Friday, Nov. 20 for restroom access, retail, bag check and limited dining options.

Opening Day through Sunday, Nov. 22 is reserved for Killington Season Pass and Ikon Pass Holders. Children ages 6 and under will receive a Kids Ski Free ticket if accompanied by a season pass holder. No other passes, tickets, Express Cards, vouchers or reciprocal discounts will be accepted through Sunday, Nov. 22.

Beginning Monday, Nov. 23, daily lift tickets will start at $89 for adults (ages 19-64), $69 for youth (ages 7-18) and $76 for seniors (ages 65-79). Express Card holders will receive 50% off lift ticket window rate for midweek, and 25% off weekend rates.
New This Season

Text alerts available. Sign up to receive text messages and get critical operations updates as needed by texting BEAST to 64600 or use the opt-in form.

Killington App. Available in for Apple and Android users, the Killington App will enhance the guest experience with real-time lift and trail status, lift wait times, tracking and more.

Killington is now a Smoke Free Resort. Smoking is prohibited in all resort areas, except parking lots.

For more information about Killington Resort 2020/21 experiences and passes, visit: Killington.com.


----------



## Harvey

Looks like fun. Makes me want to ski more than I thought it would.


----------



## XTski

not long after that post they dropped ropes on cascade head wall pictured and downdraft which was unbelievable full of whales and perfect snow, it was worth the day just for those runs, lots of rope dropping to come


----------



## Harvey

XTski said:


> View attachment 6828
> not long after that post they dropped ropes on cascade head wall pictured and downdraft which was unbelievable full of whales and perfect snow, it was worth the day just for those runs, lots of rope dropping to come



FKNA MAN!

Hey I moved this.

Good on ya!


----------



## XTski

Thanks boss man! Yesterday was best day so far but today will be much better and best day tilll 1st week in December , 20 degrees at the condo (base) they are cranking out the white stuff big time !


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> Skiing is suppose to be fun and relaxing..ain't know way i'm driving to the mountain in ski clothing and booting up in a parking lot..
> This prima donna needs to sip coffee and and get ready in a civilized manner..ie: a warm lodge..


Dude, it’s not that bad.


----------



## XTski

Head wall downdraft is sweet today



tomorrows feast, lower east fall


----------



## XTski

Another great week at the Beast! Fresh man made powder and whales on Skyelark after rope drop, they have been pumping out the best snow, the trees off the north ridge quad were fantastic ! Coopers woods had deep soft fresh “Champlain “ powder mixed with fresh lake effect making Thursday the best day of the season so far


----------



## Brownski

You sure you don’t mean champagne?


----------



## XTski

Brownski said:


> You sure you don’t mean champagne?


Lol yes the days before we got some beautiful snow that was lake effect streaming down from lake Champlain with northerly winds changed to NW, then next day was regular lake effect and the clipper that came thru that was enough of a blanket in the woods,


----------



## ScottySkis

KILLINGTON TO DROP PARKING RESERVATIONS EXCEPT FOR BUSY DAYS!!!
"Starting Tuesday, January 19, we will only require parking reservations on Saturdays, Sundays and Peak Days, February 15-19."

This is great news as it removes a step that at least they now seem to see as unnecessary when they were unlikely to hit capacity. Opening up more bases, lifts, and terrain gives Killington more wiggle room now for sure.


----------



## XTski

Killington has been pumping out snow big time on Super Star, after getting the whole mountain looking good it now looks like they are focusing on a long spring ? amazing snow with some decent natural snow falling all evening should be nice tomorrow


----------



## XTski

trees top to bottom at the Beast were amazing yesterday, this is Coopers woods that was unbelievable, a friend showed me some crazy stuff off great eastern later in the day


----------



## XTski

The secret behind all the snow at the Beast is this Wizard who lives deep in the woods, one of the earliest known social distancers


----------



## Harvey

XTski said:


> The secret behind all the snow at the Beast is this Wizard



Yeah and elevation and orographic snow.

Cool shot.


----------



## CNY Skier

Skied Killington on 2/8 - conditions were excellent and all trails were open although conditions on some of the steeper terrain were a bit sketchy. Even though there was plenty of snow the guns were still blasting. Was my first time skiing in Covid conditions - fortunately a balaclava counted as a mask so given that it was very cold it was nice to have one on. The lodge was open with a few restrictions but it was all good...just thankful to be skiing. Definitely less people skiing these days.


----------



## XTski

Cooper’s woods has the goods ; sweet conditions this morning the woods are holding well


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*2021-22 Season Passes on Sale Now at Killington Resort and Pico Mountain*

_Killington Spring Pass on Sale Now through March 14 at Best Rate_
_Killington Resort Season Passes on Sale through June 24 at Best Rate_
_Pico Mountain Season Passes on Sale through June 24 at Best Rate – Including New Pico KA All Seasons Pass Providing Winter & Summer Access to Killington Resort_ 
*KILLINGTON, Vt. (March 11, 2021) –* Vermont’s Killington Resort, the largest ski and snowboard resort in Eastern North America, and its parent company, POWDR, announced today that 2021-22 season passes are on sale now, including the new Pico KA All Seasons Pass giving passholders access to Killington Resort year-round.

“Killington is a mecca for year-round adventure with lifts spinning to provide mountain access all four seasons,” says Mike Solimano, president and general manager of Killington Resort and Pico Mountain. “We’re thrilled to offer a brand new option that bundles summer access to Killington for our Pico passholders. As we continue to transform Killington and Pico’s guest experience, this exciting addition to our season pass products is a huge added value for our most passionate guests and further grows our vibrant year-round community.”

*Killington Resort Season Passes*


BEST PRICES: Killington 2021-22 Season Passes – including the Beast 365 All Seasons Pass – and the Express Card are available at www.killington.com at the lowest prices of the year.

ALL SEASONS PASS: The Beast 365 All Seasons Pass will be on sale for a limited window, now through June 24 for $120 per month, with discounts available for seniors, youth and young adults ages 19-29. A 12-month commitment is required and access to Killington on the Beast 365 begins when we open for summer operations. 

SPRING SKIING: The 2021 Spring Pass is on sale now and is available at the best price through March 14, for unlimited use March 15 through the end of the season with access to both Killington and Pico Mountain. 

For more information about Killington Resort Season Passes, please visit www.killington.com.

*My Pico Season Passes*


NEW ALL SEASONS ACCESS: The new Pico KA All Seasons Pass – available on a monthly payment plan – is the best way to unlock year-round adventure at both Killington Resort and Pico Mountain. The new Pico KA All Seasons Pass includes unlimited winter lift access at Pico Mountain, unlimited Killington summer access – bike park lift access, golf course green fees, Adventure Center – and four days of winter lift access at Killington. Other bonus perks include Bring a Friend tickets and discounts on retail, food & beverage, Snow Sports School, lodging and the Pico Fitness Center. The pass name, Pico KA, references both the Killington Access (KA) that this pass includes and pays homage to Karl Acker (KA), Pico's first ski school director who went on to become manager of the mountain and later an owner of the resort.

BEST PRICES AND PERKS: Pico Mountain 2021-22 My Pico Season Passes – including the new Pico KA All Seasons Pass – are on sale now at www.picomountain.com at the best price of the year. My Pico Season Passes also come with discounts and other perks including summertime savings on Killington’s Learn to Mountain Bike Package, free scenic K-1 Express Gondola rides, discounts at the Adventure Center, Bike Park, on lodging, retail, snow sports lessons and more.

KIDS SKI FREE: Pico’s Kids Ski Free promotion continues for the 2021-22 season. With the purchase of every Adult My Pico Season Pass or Pico KA Pass, a free season pass for kids ages 12 and under is included* making Pico Mountain a great option for families. A payment plan is available, allowing pass holders to put one-third of the cost down at time of purchase with the remaining payments due August 1 and October 1.

OTHER PASSES: Additional ways to get on the mountain and save are the Express Card and Vermont Student Pass. The Express Card offers discounted lift ticket rates at both Killington Resort and Pico Mountain. The Vermont Student Pass is for Vermont resident students in grades K-12.

For more information about Pico Mountain, please visit www.picomountain.com.

_*Age group is determined by pass holder’s age as of November 1, 2021. All passes are subject to 6 percent Vermont State and local tax and come with 2021/22 COVID-19 Passholder Promise. The free kids pass is available to dependent children of the purchaser only._


----------



## MC2

*2020/21 Killington and Pico season pass holders who have not yet used their pass may purchase a 2021 Spring Pass and still be eligible for a zero use credit* 

^ Cool stipulation for people who followed the rules & stayed out of VT, but are now vaccinated.

k was really good yesterday:


----------



## Benny Profane

Killington super impressed me today, and I've been skiing there for over thirty years. After spending a super cold day at Mt. Snow yesterday in meh conditions, drove up to Killington and spent all day on super groomers in the warmer sunshine. They really have their act together making due with whatever they've got, and today was fun. They spent a ton of money on diesel and manpower to lay down corduroy everywhere, including sort of flattening the giant whales on Superstar. It's supposed to warm up next week, so that may be the last chance for trees which are not skiable right now.


----------



## XTski

Benny Profane said:


> Killington super impressed me today, and I've been skiing there for over thirty years. After spending a super cold day at Mt. Snow yesterday in meh conditions, drove up to Killington and spent all day on super groomers in the warmer sunshine. They really have their act together making due with whatever they've got, and today was fun. They spent a ton of money on diesel and manpower to lay down corduroy everywhere, including sort of flattening the giant whales on Superstar. It's supposed to warm up next week, so that may be the last chance for trees which are not skiable right now.


Right on Benny! So great to read this as I got caught up with work and looking forward to next week at the Beast and was hoping/figuring on them opening up the ? trees sans powder this should be some rockin times in the woods.


----------



## gorgonzola

got me first shot yesterday so may make it to K this year after all!


----------



## Benny Profane

XTski said:


> Right on Benny! So great to read this as I got caught up with work and looking forward to next week at the Beast and was hoping/figuring on them opening up the ? trees sans powder this should be some rockin times in the woods.


Well, they're open right now, but, I wouldn't go in them until this afternoon. Keep your speed under control, and wear your rock skis next week. You'll be watching the snow melt and vanish next week before your eyes. Have fun!


----------



## XTski

Benny Profane said:


> Well, they're open right now, but, I wouldn't go in them until this afternoon. Keep your speed under control, and wear your rock skis next week. You'll be watching the snow melt and vanish next week before your eyes. Have fun!


Thanks bro, good reminder I have couple pairs of rock skis to have ready I will throw some wax on em


----------



## XTski

Cornucopia conditions @ Killington from softening moonscape in the trees



to cornduroy , trails like lower east fall and cascade are 1/2 corn have firm to icy skiers left to right






and some cream corn



no rock skis needed this week


----------



## XTski

it was sweet between the guns and trees


----------



## XTski

View attachment 8792



Ovation was amazing this week, some trees to mess around in



Downdraft yesterday was really nice, was at top of sky peak gondola shut down after 3 cabins behind us, we could hear thunder , skied super star on way to car saw lighting went into super low tuck thought about my damn poles and grabbed them bye the straps and let them drag behind,


----------



## Benny Profane

Ha. About ten years ago I watched a thunder and lightning show roll in from the safety of the K1 deck with a beer in my hand, with lifts still spinning, and thought, there but the grace of god. Poor souls.


----------



## XTski

Benny Profane said:


> Ha. About ten years ago I watched a thunder and lightning show roll in from the safety of the K1 deck with a beer in my hand, with lifts still spinning, and thought, there but the grace of god. Poor souls.


I recently heard about the surfer who was killed bye lightning/ I parked at Vale lot just above Ramshead so it was a bit of a go, ghosts town on way down like everyone else got the memo , should be a nice afternoon though


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Excellent day at Killington yesterday. Crispy before about 930, then it began to soften up nicely. Clouds for an hour or so about noon kept it from getting too soft. Skye Peak quad, the gondola, Needles Eye, North Ridge, Superstar and the Snowdon 6 pack were all running, with top to bottom cover and only a few avoidable bare spots. It's amazing how much more snow is up there compared to Gore.

mm


----------



## DanS

Milo Maltbie said:


> Excellent day at Killington yesterday. Crispy before about 930, then it began to soften up nicely. Clouds for an hour or so about noon kept it from getting too soft. Skye Peak quad, the gondola, Needles Eye, North Ridge, Superstar and the Snowdon 6 pack were all running, with top to bottom cover and only a few avoidable bare spots. It's amazing how much more snow is up there compared to Gore.
> 
> mm


Are there bumps in the usual places?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Superstar was groomed flat. Not enough traffic to bump anything up very quickly, but there were some bumps around. 

mm


----------



## Benny Profane

Nice. Damnit, should be up there. Amazing that they are doing so much grooming and spinning so many chairs at this date.

Yeah, if only Gore could rise up a few thousand feet. Always a much shorter Spring.


----------



## x10003q

I cannot buy my Ikon pass until April 19. Then we shall see about Killington.


----------



## Benny Profane

I hear ya. That's a long time in present conditions.


But, you should check the Ikon website. Not all Ikon mountains are offering Spring passes with next year's pass, and I think Killington is one.


----------



## Doghouse

Milo Maltbie said:


> Superstar was groomed flat. Not enough traffic to bump anything up very quickly, but there were some bumps around.
> 
> mm





Milo Maltbie said:


> Excellent day at Killington yesterday. Crispy before about 930, then it began to soften up nicely. Clouds for an hour or so about noon kept it from getting too soft. Skye Peak quad, the gondola, Needles Eye, North Ridge, Superstar and the Snowdon 6 pack were all running, with top to bottom cover and only a few avoidable bare spots. It's amazing how much more snow is up there compared to Gore.
> 
> mm



Great day at K yesterday with Milo! To add to his report regarding bumps- OL was bumped but I think we got to Bear too early - didn't see anyone skiing it. Lower steep section of Superstar, far skier's right had bumps. Old Supe had nice bumps but got a bit sketchy just before the cutover to Superstar. Bumps on middle Ovation looked great but we passed based on the "walking required" sign. Found out later that it was only the section that cuts back to Supe just before lower O. Escapade was bumped and was really nice as was Downdraft - especially the middle section! Highline looked like it had some really nice bump lines but somehow we missed that. Things change quickly this time of year but as MM said - there's plenty of snow at K right now especially the North Ridge area and Superstar.


----------



## x10003q

Benny Profane said:


> I hear ya. That's a long time in present conditions.
> 
> 
> But, you should check the Ikon website. Not all Ikon mountains are offering Spring passes with next year's pass, and I think Killington is one.


Pass is not good at Killington, only Sugarbush until April 25 in VT.


----------



## marcski

Killington was really off the charts Friday and Sat. Lots of the mt still open, Bear, Ram's Head, Needles Eye area, Canyon and of course Superstar.





Some connectors are fading fast and I believe some of those areas will be done this week. Awesome, soft bumps all over, OL, Downdraft, Cascade, East Fall all still open, along with Superstar. Warm sun, big soft bumps and even a hot air balloon!


----------



## XTski

marcski said:


> View attachment 9048
> Killington was really off the charts Friday and Sat. Lots of the mt still open, Bear, Ram's Head, Needles Eye area, Canyon and of course Superstar.
> 
> View attachment 9049
> 
> Some connectors are fading fast and I believe some of those areas will be done this week. Awesome, soft bumps all over, OL, Downdraft, Cascade, East Fall all still open, along with Superstar. Warm sun, big soft bumps and even a hot air balloon!
> 
> View attachment 9050


Sweet pictures Marc! theirs potential for decent snow Friday I have been monitoring as I pushed my ski week back to next week, ? ❄️


----------



## Benny Profane

Friday looks like a nice late powder day. Git it.


----------



## Harvey

There is a glaring hole in our ski directory. Anyone will to write a 500 word profile of K?









Killington Trail Map, Vertical, Stats and Profile


The Beast of the East.




nyskiblog.com





Here's Gore as an example:









Gore Mountain Trail Map, Vertical Drop, Stats and Profile


Our profile of the ski area in North Creek, NY.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## XTski

storm is ramping up! I can see about working on a write up while there for this coming week, edit: anyone else interested in writing would be a better choice, writing reminds me of trying to fabricate something in the field a friend who was a motorcycle fabricator can build stuff using his mind, I am more of a paint bye numbers kind of ”writer”


----------



## Kingslug

up to 25 inches..that would be a blizzard!


----------



## lukoson

I'm really starting to get tempted!


----------



## Kingslug

Come to the light Carol Ann...come to the light.................


----------



## sig

if this was march the geekdom level would be off the charts. we are subdued.


----------



## Campgottagopee

sig said:


> if this was march the geekdom level would be off the charts. we are subdued.



True
Personally I'm ready for warm weather
For those chasing --- git after it


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Standing by for Jason to buzzkill this storm prediction!


----------



## XTski

Kingslug said:


> Come to the light Carol Ann...come to the light.................


The light may very well be reachable to all in the know; that site seems to be showing high amounts maybe then expected but they were onto this storm last week


----------



## Kingslug

I'm pretty sure its going to dump a fair amount at altitude..Killington being the best place to be for it. I think Friday is the better day as you can ski it as it comes rather than fighting a foot or more of glop. Storm skiing can be the best..or a fight as your goggles become useless. The Big storm at Hunter many moons ago was like that..very heavy, couldn't see a thing. 
We shall see.


----------



## gorgonzola

locked and loaded...

for saturday


----------



## Harvey

Hate to miss this story, but I won't be getting to K.

Mercenaries: NYSB will pay for the lift ticket for a front page author volunteer. Need 5-700 words and 7 excellent horizontal pics.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> 7 excellent horizontal pics.


We all know JD doesn't take good pics so he's out


----------



## Harvey

James is a fine photog. He's taken my polite requests that he get a better camera as an attack on his photog skillz. (Honestly I think he has done that for the sport.) He's such a crucial member of the team that I've offered to chip in for it. Almost any camera can deliver solid pictures on a sunny day. A better camera can handle low light (clouds) or storm skiing much better. At some level, it is not about the photographer.

These days they don't even make a $100 camera anymore because your basic iphone camera blows it away.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> (Honestly I think he has done that for the sport.)


Yes, I believe this to be true --- it's fun to give a ya ribbin from time 2 time, Harv. I laughed the first time you said he took shitty pics and it makes me smile whenever I can bring it up


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Scroll to the bottom to see Harv praising my blurry, underlit, poorly composed pic:




__





Trip Reports Archive - Atzmännig, CH: 12/18/17


Atzmännig, CH: 12/18/17. Since the first four of my ski days on this visit had been to decent-sized, generally well-known (at least amongst the Swiss) ski areas, I wouldn't have been living up to my...



forum.nyskiblog.com


----------



## XTski

With the 6 lifts theirs a lot of potential to add trails as the snow dries out and firms up since it will stay cold all weekend their should be some good stuff to find for a few days as terrain opens,


----------



## Kingslug

Well I'll be there and will try to take pics..it will most likely be dumping so pics will not be great..I'll write a little report as well. It won't be front page worthy for sure..


----------



## Harvey

Kingslug said:


> Well I'll be there and will try to take pics..it will most likely be dumping so pics will not be great..I'll write a little report as well. It won't be front page worthy for sure..


It would be way cool if we could crowd source at least the images. The text would be harder, but doable i bet.

I want this storm on the front page. It's a cool part of this crazy season.


----------



## Kleetus

I'll be there tomorrow through sun and try to get pics. Won't make first chair but should be good if they get what's forecast!


----------



## tirolski

Kingslug said:


> Well I'll be there and will try to take pics..it will most likely be dumping so pics will not be great..I'll write a little report as well. It won't be front page worthy for sure..


K-Slug, go for it. Folks most likely go to the forums before they go to “front page” Blog thingy. Might be time for a new moniker describing the bigger write-up stories, just saying.
Camp, yer probably an excellent soup maker as ya enjoy stirring things up.


----------



## Brownski

You guys should go for it. Writing isn’t hard. If you don’t know where to start, just write a blow by blow account of everything you remember about the day, including what you got for breakfast on the way. Take pics of everything- the sunrise, the lifts, anybody that’s skiing good, the lift, your lunch, your beer. You’ll end up writing over a thousand words - believe me. Then send it all to Harv and he’ll whittle it down to 700 words, pick his 5 favorite pics and boom, you’re a published travel writer. Easy peasy


----------



## Brownski

And you don’t need a good camera. An iPhone will do. Bring a charging brick if you have one.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> And you don’t need a good camera. An iPhone will do. Bring a charging brick if you have one.


IMO any recent model iPhone is a good camera.

ML's last blog post, low light day, all pics iPhone:









Le Massif de Charlevoix: The Day I Finally Skied


The terrain is consistently pitched, yet the main trails still manage to meander down to Saint Lawrence river below.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Peter Minde

Will K-mart rent skis to newbies at this time of year? Any shot they have a bit of beginner terrain open at this time of year? I got my 2d jab and I miss skiing bigly.


----------



## Brownski

Probably yes.... now that would be a good blog post


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> Will K-mart rent skis to newbies at this time of year? Any shot they have a bit of beginner terrain open at this time of year? I got my 2d jab and I miss skiing bigly.



You've never DH skied? I've been XC a few times, well more than a few, and crashed every single time. Those skinny skis are not for me. That, and my lack of talent.


----------



## gorgonzola

if k doesn't i'm sure one of the shops on the access rd does. I think alpine would be pretty easy after xc... but dont go right to superstar lol


----------



## tirolski

Peter Minde said:


> Will K-mart rent skis to newbies at this time of year? Any shot they have a bit of beginner terrain open at this time of year? I got my 2d jab and I miss skiing bigly.


Pete, "You just need to go at that shit wide open, hang on, and own it.” is a fact of life. And stay safe.


----------



## XTski

tirolski said:


> Pete, "You just need to go at that shit wide open, hang on, and own it.” is a fact of life. And stay safe.


Killi renting skis at Ramshead lodge they have novice trails open off that lift as well, that lift is delayed today


----------



## Peter Minde

Campgottagopee said:


> You've never DH skied? I've been XC a few times, well more than a few, and crashed every single time. Those skinny skis are not for me. That, and my lack of talent.



Camp, here's my DH experience:

1. First time ever on skis was DH. Friends kitted me out with downhill gear and took me to the top of a double black trail at some mountain in PA. I fell all the way down the mountain.

2. One day skiing DH, on cross country gear, at the now defunct Cortina in the Catskills. Scary AF. Much falling.

3. One year, New Years in Lake Placid. Wicked cold, but no snow. We rented gear at Whiteface and tried it out. I think I had a 30 minute group lesson. I survived but nearly got hypothermic on the lift: xc clothing inadequate.

4. Stowe Derby, in I think 2010. You ski from the top of the Toll Road all the way down to town and you can't switch skis. Crowds cheered the biggest yard sales. I had my share!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Peter Minde said:


> 4. Stowe Derby, in I think 2010. You ski from the top of the Toll Road all the way down to town and you can't switch skis. Crowds cheered the biggest yard sales. I had my share!


That's awesome!

We had a similar derby at Smuggs. It was on the connector trail from Madonna to Morse, very flat and seemingly always icy (can't remember the name of it). Anyway, we all had to wear the shortest rental skis that were available, and same thing, yard sales galore. We were very intoxicated too. Good times.


----------



## Kleetus

Epic day today. Truly was in my book and prob best day of my season. They reported 13" but they def got more.

Northstar and Great Bear were ROTD's with Downdraft, Middle Ovation, and Lower Ovation close seconds. Everything skied great though and allthough there was a crust on some trails under the snow, it was edgable and some trails like Northstar had none at all (because it was bare base before).

Poaching happened today with abandon (myself included) and SP seemed to turn a blind eye, which is great in my book. Coverage on closed trails was great, sure I hit a few twigs and scraped a rock here and there but no damage.

Today. Deserves a formal Ovation...if not a standing one


----------



## Campgottagopee

Buddy of ours was there today as well. Says it was damn good.


----------



## sig

Was snow real wet? Thoughts on tomorrow’s setup? Thanks


----------



## Kleetus

sig said:


> Was snow real wet? Thoughts on tomorrow’s setup? Thanks


It was heavy for sure at the start, but seemed to be more medium density as the day went on esp higher up. Not sure how it will set up tomorrow. Supposed to just go below freezing tonight so we'll see if that helps suck some moisture out. Should be good either way tomorrow


----------



## Benny Profane

Yeah, I got a first hand report that conditions were fun, but, stay away from thin places and do not duck a rope if you like your skis. Bear and Needles eye closed for good. Should be a fair amount open during the week, otherwise.


----------



## Kingslug




----------



## Kingslug

So..what they thought would be 5 to 8 inches turned into about 15. It pounded all day, the top was a whiteout. And it really wasn't as heavy as it could have been as I had no trouble except seeing. I think I hit everything open as well as a lot of closed..well..the closed signs really meant come on in. The tricky part was the ice moguls lurking underneath it all but who cares..it had enough snow on top you could scoot through. Refills all day. I lasted until 2:30..passed out in the hotel and came back for more today. Even a little better today as the snow wasn't too heavy at all..pretty much soft so it was easier today. I could pick up speed..and since visibility sucked I didn't care where I was going as I couldn't see any way. Flume was interesting with over a foot deep and some tricky areas to navigate. 
Then it started snowing again..and the hordes showed up. Around noon it became a shitshow so I left. 4 hours of the goods was enough. 
It ain't over yet...


----------



## Kleetus

Another stellar day minus the crowds. Echo Slug's report above. Double Dipper was the ROTD and probably ROTW. So much soft snow and great coverage.

Round 3 tomorrow before heading home


----------



## marcski

Escapade.


----------



## gorgonzola

marcski said:


> Escapade.


F*ck yea, fun day!


----------



## Kleetus

Another great day today. Snow set up overnight at lower elevation so up top was the place to be where the snow stayed powdery. Lapped North Ridge all morning on primo carving snow. Around 11 transitioned to Downdraft and then finished the day (and maybe season?) lapping soft bumps on Superstar. 

Vis became a challenge around 11, and crashed down near the base by the time I called it a day to drive home around 12:30, but stellar end to 3 days of great skiing at the big K, and maybe the end of my season...

Although I didn't make it out anywhere near as much as I would have liked. The days I did get out were all quality. I also have it as a personal goal each season to have it end in at least April, and have it end on Superstar or at a big mountain on a trip out west or somewhere else in the east outside NY (just because NY is home turf and ORDA normally closes by mid April). 

If this was it for me this season, Today lapping Superstar with perfect soft bumps checked all the boxes. Ending the season the way it should be.


----------



## DanS

Skiing was awesome today, and what a variable day of weather. snowy morning up top, mist at the bottom, thick fog across superstar head wall, and then sunny around 1:30. 

great bumps all around, my favorite was ovation. Here is some amateur video of my kids and me.


----------



## sig

Little rippers. Their pole planting technique brings a tear to my eye. Thanks for sharing


----------



## XTski

Awesome reports, pictures and videos! Snow seems to be holding out up here and looking like another 6 inches bye Thursday morning!


----------



## lukoson

DanS said:


> Skiing was awesome today, and what a variable day of weather. snowy morning up top, mist at the bottom, thick fog across superstar head wall, and then sunny around 1:30.
> 
> great bumps all around, my favorite was ovation. Here is some amateur video of my kids and me.


Great skiers!


----------



## XTski

Cooper’s easy in and out



coopers woods still holding the goods for upper elevation trees



next a hike to the top



view of north ridge quad, low crowds keeping terrain pretty sweet



\upper Catwalk getting thin probably last day, not often open this late in the season



Cascades slightly double fall line tilting north along with tree shading keeps the snow really nice


----------



## Flying Z

Nice pics. I was also at Kton today. Nothing better! Heres my pics from old superstar.


----------



## XTski

Flying Z said:


> Nice pics. I was also at Kton today. Nothing better! Heres my pics from old superstar.


Nice! More snow on the way!


----------



## XTski

@ 11 degrees the fluffiest snow this side of Utah



the right side of trails (or was it left ?)had some decent stuff for end of April



after a decent morning, letting a big squal settle in for after lunch fun


----------



## Kingslug

How much they get?


----------



## XTski

Kingslug said:


> How much they get?


Not much just have to find the spots


----------



## marcski

Still hiking down from the bottom of the Canyon runs or were they able to run the Canyon Quad today?


----------



## XTski

marcski said:


> Still hiking down from the bottom of the Canyon runs or were they able to run the Canyon Quad today?


canyon quad not running, maybe they run it for the weekend


----------



## ScottySkis

According to the Killington website they made snow in the last 24 hours on Bittersweet and Skylark


----------



## Kingslug

Ulr did.......


----------



## Benny Profane

ScottySkis said:


> According to the Killington website they made snow in the last 24 hours on Bittersweet and Skylark


And, in a few months, the same website announces day tickets more than 200 dollars.


----------



## marcski

ScottySkis said:


> According to the Killington website they made snow in the last 24 hours on Bittersweet and Skylark


I've seen them do this before many times in late season on connector type trails. Here, I'd imagine they did it at the bottom from where those trails merge back the the Sup chair.


----------



## XTski

marcski said:


> I've seen them do this before many times in late season on connector type trails. Here, I'd imagine they did it at the bottom from where those trails merge back the the Sup chair.


They have not made snow in a month, yesterday was amazing, they will be down to just Superstar chair on Monday


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> There is a glaring hole in our ski directory. Anyone will to write a 500 word profile of K?


Home run:









Killington Trail Map, Vertical, Stats and Profile


The Beast of the East.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> Home run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killington Trail Map, Vertical, Stats and Profile
> 
> 
> The Beast of the East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


Nice write up! They took out Northeast Passage?! Is there still an interconnect with Pico?


----------



## XTski

Ripitz said:


> Nice write up! They took out Northeast Passage?! Is there still an interconnect with Pico?


The interconnect trail is still there, sometimes I hear reports of people skinng up and riding it down,


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> Nice write up! They took out Northeast Passage?! Is there still an interconnect with Pico?


I agree it's excellent. Thanks to @snoloco for it. Killington is amazing, even with a tight 1500 word description, there are some things that remain untold.

It's my understanding that there is no official connection with Pico.

There was a rumor that @SkiRay was going to do the Pico write up, but it's unconfirmed. He's probably the most logical volunteer, but if anyone else is interested... LMK.


----------



## SudsNBumps

Duck's Birthday Celebration...May 1 at KMart!


----------



## Harvey

Suds... Looks like Sunday weather-wise is the day, any way you guys would move it?


----------



## XTski

Connector trail visable from this pic I took from K peak, it’s on left winding down from peak of Pico, write up was sweet, I would add the south ridge chair as another near k peak terminus; along with mentioning Coopers lodge, hiking up to catwalk, next season we will do the connecter trail from Pico to bottom of Ramshead and will do a report, trail never became official as they dropped the project


----------



## Harvey

SudsNBumps said:


> Duck's Birthday Celebration...May 1 at KMart!



I'm in.


----------



## XTski

Snowing pretty good up there


----------



## Kingslug

They got 3.


----------



## Harvey

Kingslug said:


> They got 3.



It really helped the morning, skiing was good from first chair.




Surprise good


----------



## marcski

Harvey said:


> View attachment 9206
> Surprise good


Mmmm....!!


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> View attachment 9206
> Surprise good


Get some!


----------



## XTski

Harvey said:


> View attachment 9206
> Surprise goodView attachment 9207View attachment 9208


Hell Yeah Theirs some cool Ski The Trees hooded lite weight shirt at the store in the Grand Hotel,


----------



## XTski

FYI you can go skiers right off superstar quad up Nivis run stay left up launch pad to access upper level mountain skiing you can take home run over to cascade or great northern , etc


----------



## DanS

Anybody going to be there tomorrow? I will be there and would be happy to meet some of the people who post here and catch some turns.


----------



## DanS

Good times!


----------



## marcski

How much longer does Superstar have?


----------



## DanS

I would say next weekend it will still ski really well, provided there isn’t major rain/warming. After that I imagine it will still be open, but might be pretty thin and require some walking.


----------



## marcski

DanS said:


> I would say next weekend it will still ski really well, provided there isn’t major rain/warming. After that I imagine it will still be open, but might be pretty thin and require some walking.


From what I see there is wet weather this week...?


----------



## snoloco

My guess is they will make May 16 at minimum, and you'll be able to ski top to bottom. They tend to do one weekend where you have to walk down the headwall and then close, so that would bring them to May 23. The good news this week is they aren't open on the wettest days, and when they are open again, it may freeze overnight, which is good for snow preservation.


----------



## Harvey

This woman was ripping the bumps on Superstar...


----------



## DanS

Anybody see this?





I have a pretty solid fall (one of many for the day) around 10:48. In my defense, I also had some pretty soild stretches that were not caught on camera. Awesome day!


----------



## marcski

Yesterday was heavenly:













Pics were taken early before it had a chance to bump.


----------



## Harvey

Somebody who skied this weekend guessed next Sunday would be it.


----------



## marcski

Harvey said:


> Somebody who skied this weekend guessed next Sunday would be it.



Friday was the best. Just gorgeous weather. I think Sunday was better than Sat but the bumps were soft all 3 days. Sunday was breezy.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

They'ee selling weekend lift tickets out to Memorial Day. I guess it will all depend on Superstar.

mm


----------



## Harvey

Milo Maltbie said:


> They're selling weekend lift tickets out to Memorial Day. I guess it will all depend on Superstar.
> 
> mm


Well they would know best. I was thinking about this weekend.


----------



## SudsNBumps

Rachel and I will be there Friday. She graduates Saturday. The last graduation she had we went to Tuck's the day after. She paid for this school. We paid for the other one.


----------



## Harvey

All three days look potentially decent or good. Forecast for 3400 feet:

*Thursday Night*
Mostly clear, with a low around 37. Breezy, with a northwest wind 13 to 18 mph increasing to 19 to 24 mph after midnight.

*Friday*
A 40 percent chance of showers after 2pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 53. Northwest wind 11 to 18 mph.

*Friday Night*
A 30 percent chance of showers before 8pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 40. Northwest wind 6 to 8 mph.

*Saturday*
A 50 percent chance of showers. Partly sunny, with a high near 52. Calm wind becoming west 5 to 7 mph in the afternoon.

*Saturday Night*
Mostly cloudy, with a low around 39. Southwest wind 8 to 16 mph.

*Sunday*
A 50 percent chance of showers. Mostly sunny, with a high near 53. North wind 6 to 8 mph becoming west in the afternoon.


----------



## marcski

I'm going to try and get back at least for Friday.


----------



## Harvey

@SudsNBumps or marcski or XT or whowever.. . Friday, a mid-morning report on the viability of t2b for Saturday, would be greatly appreciated. Still a long shot for me but I'd love to know.

Have fun all! Post a pic!


----------



## SudsNBumps

Still plenty of cover


----------



## marcski

Another glorious day. At least until 2 when they had to shut the lift down. I was on one of the last bunch of chairs to unload and there was a hell of a screech at the top terminal. Headwall was thinning but just ski the big bumps skier's left near the lift.









1st pic taken 10:30ish.
2nd: 1 pm.


----------



## XTski

marcski said:


> Another glorious day. At least until 2 when they had to shut the lift down. I was on one of the last bunch of chairs to unload and there was a hell of a screech at the top terminal. Headwall was thinning but just ski the big bumps skier's left near the lift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st pic taken 10:30ish.
> 2nd: 1 pm.


Nice pictures Suds, and Marc! glad you guys could represent, thanks for the trust in asking Harv! I had to head south to catch up with a new client,


----------



## ScottySkis

K might make it this weekend
"The "goods" are going fast! Our Superstar snow harvest is melting, and the forecast doesn't look favorable for skiing and riding. BUT, that being said, we want to spin the lift one more time this season if we can! ? https://bit.ly/2K2h871

So, the tentative plan is to operate this Saturday, May 22, only (no Friday or Sunday operations) for the final day of the 2020/21 winter season at Killington. On Thursday, we'll reassess conditions and make the call for Saturday operations. If you subscribe to The Drift, you'll get the update delivered right to your email, otherwise, check back here Thursday late afternoon.","


----------



## idratherbskiing

was hoping to pull off the lift served ski/mtb same day but guess it waits another year


----------



## marcski

idratherbskiing said:


> was hoping to pull off the lift served ski/mtb same day but guess it waits another year


Sat, baby!


----------



## SudsNBumps

Did you look at the webcam today? Seasonal depression starts now. Mtb, golf, hiking and kayak will work hard to get me to next season.


----------



## idratherbskiing

SudsNBumps said:


> Did you look at the webcam today? Seasonal depression starts now. Mtb, golf, hiking and kayak will work hard to get me to next season.


I dont know how they are going to get that patched together for sat...


----------



## G.ski

K has called it.


----------



## marcski

Ok. I'm jonesin' to ski again...and it's only been 6 day! This is going to be a freaking long summer and off-season.


----------



## idratherbskiing

marcski said:


> Ok. I'm jonesin' to ski again...and it's only been 6 day! This is going to be a freaking long summer and off-season.


https://www.bigsnowamericandream.com - im gonna have to check this out


----------



## ScottySkis

marcski said:


> Ok. I'm jonesin' to ski again...and it's only been 6 day! This is going to be a freaking long summer and off-season.


From k Facebook

Despite how badly we want to hold onto spring skiing, Mother Nature has other plans. After assessing conditions and the forecast, it’s clear that the 2020-21 winter season at Killington has come to an end. We will not reopen for skiing and riding. Sunday, May 16 was officially the final day of winter operations at Killington. 

Thinking back to Opening Day – Friday, Nov. 20, 2020 – we kicked off winter with uncertainty and new challenges, but we made it work. We made it happen. ? With your help, we protected the longevity of the season, spanning 170 days at Killington – the longest season in the East! Thank you for being a part of this unforgettable season, for joining us in our Operation Stay Safe efforts, for being patient with us, and for choosing to ski and ride Killington. 

Now, we welcome all that summer at The Beast has to offer. The Bike Park and Golf Course open Memorial Day Weekend! The Adventure Center is back in action July 1, and we’re welcoming events back this summer, including Cooler in the Mountains Free Concert Series presented by Bud Light Seltzer. 

Cheers to year-round adventure! ? Killington.com


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*World Cup Ski Racing to Return to Killington Resort Through 2022*

Vermont Resort Welcomes Spectators and Athletes for Two More Years of World-Class Ski Racing with the HomeLight Killington Cup – a Thanksgiving Weekend Vermont Tradition

KILLINGTON, Vt. (June 10, 2021) – Vermont’s Killington Resort, the largest ski and snowboard resort in Eastern North America and part of POWDR, and U.S. Ski & Snowboard, the National Governing Body (NGB) of Olympic ski and snowboard sports in the United States, have a two-year agreement for Vermont’s Killington Resort to host the Audi FIS Ski World Cup. Killington’s place on the 2021 Alpine World Cup calendar has been confirmed by the International Ski Federation (FIS). HomeLight, the real estate technology platform transforming how people buy and sell homes, is the title sponsor for the next World Cup at Killington. The HomeLight Killington Cup will take place Thanksgiving weekend from November 27-28, 2021.

As with the last four years of the Audi FIS Ski World Cup, the 2021 and 2022 races at Killington will be broadcast worldwide to more than 60 nations, along with national broadcast coverage across the United States. The event has drawn an increasing number of spectators who converge at Killington each year to cheer on ski racers from around the world. As one of the top three events on the Women’s FIS World Cup tour with spectators peaking at 39,000 in 2018, the event is anticipated to bring millions of dollars in economic impact to the state of Vermont.

“Bringing FIS Alpine World Cup racing back to Killington Resort for the 2021/22 Olympic Qualification season is an incredible opportunity for the resort and the surrounding community. More than just world-class racing and a great music line-up, spectators will enjoy a full weekend of festivities,” says Mike Solimano, president and general manager of Killington Resort and Pico Mountain. “Come fall, we’ll utilize every opportunity to build a world-class race venue on Superstar with Killington’s state-of-the-art snowmaking system – positioning us to offer the longest season in the East.”   

The World Cup includes women’s giant slalom and slalom races, attracting athletes such as U.S. Alpine Ski Team superstar Mikaela Shiffrin who has emerged victorious in slalom each of the last four years at Killington. Additionally, fans can get excited to witness 2021 overall World Cup winner Petra Vlhova from Slovakia, slalom globe winner Katharina Liensberger of Austria, and giant slalom globe winner Marta Bassino of Italy compete for a podium finish. 

"The HomeLight Killington Cup has become a fan and athlete favorite over the last four years. It’s a true celebration of ski racing excellence, the international race community, and inspires the next generation,” says Eric Webster, Senior Director of Events at U.S. Ski & Snowboard. “Since bringing World Cup ski racing back to New England, Killington Resort and Vermont has set a new precedent for ski racing internationally, boasting the largest World Cup crowd for women on the entire circuit. We’re thrilled to see the commitment and passion Killington and POWDR have for ski racing continue, especially as we head into an Olympic qualification year."

“Everything we do at HomeLight is focused on helping the best people and teams in real estate win and support their clients and the communities they call home,” said John Van Slyke, III, Vice President of Marketing at HomeLight. “We’re thrilled to partner with the U.S. Ski & Snowboard Team and Killington Mountain Resort to once again bring the top athletes in the world to Killington.”

U.S. Ski & Snowboard has had a long relationship with POWDR producing World Cup and Grand Prix events at other POWDR resorts including Copper Mountain, and the collaboration for Killington’s World Cup the past four years solidified The Beast of the East as a strong venue for World Cup alpine ski racing to continue on the East coast. The HomeLight Killington Cup is a free event with options to upgrade. Spectators will have access to the festival village, live entertainment and racecourse viewing area at the base of Superstar Trail. Tickets go on sale September 9, 2021. 

“I’m looking forward to seeing local and regional communities at Killington come together once again to support World Cup racing, especially in a year when athletes are vying for their Olympic spot,” says Herwig Demschar, chair of the local organizing committee in Killington. “Killington Resort has proven their ability to successfully host large-scale events and everyone knows The Beast throws a great party, making it all the more exciting to see Killington and east coast ski racing fans unite for another year of celebrating the sport.”

With some international travel restrictions still in effect, Killington Resort continues to work with all appropriate parties ahead of the Audi FIS Ski World Cup. The health and safety of our guests, staff and athletes is our top priority, and as we return to hosting international events, heightened health and safety protocols will be in place, as needed, during the HomeLight Killington Cup. Event protocols will comply with local health and safety measures, as well as those mandated by FIS, and may be modified based on evolving standards, public health and governmental directives.

HIGHLIGHTS

U.S. Ski & Snowboard and its resort partners POWDR and Killington Resort are signing a two-year agreement to host the Audi FIS Ski World Cup and HomeLight Killington Cup in Killington, VT in November 2021 and 2022.

2016’s Audi FIS Ski World Cup at Killington was the first World Cup in the eastern USA since 1991 at Waterville Valley, NH and the first in Vermont since 1978 at Stratton Mountain. Killington also hosted the event in 2017, 2018 and 2019.

Killington’s 2018 Audi FIS Ski World Cup set American attendance records with an estimated 39,000 spectators across three days (5,500 Friday’s opening ceremonies, 18,500 Saturday’s giant slalom races, 15,000 Sunday’s slalom races).

U.S. Alpine Ski Team superstar Mikaela Shiffrin has emerged victorious in slalom each of the last four years at Killington.

The HomeLight Killington Cup features a high-profile music and entertainment lineup including the World Cup Festival Village, fireworks, movie premiers, athlete signings, live bib draw, and more.

# # #

Contact: 
Courtney DiFiore, Killington Resort: 704-526-9685 or cdifiore@Killington.com 
Megan Harrod, U.S. Ski & Snowboard:+1 435-714-9393 or megan.harrod@usskiandsnowboard.org 
Annie Dreshfield, HomeLight: annie@homelight.com


----------



## snoloco

They've posted the info on the website now. 



https://www.killington.com/plan-your-trip/premium-experiences/fast-tracks



It's at the following lifts, available 7 days a week, from November 19 to April 10:

K1
Snowdon 6
Superstar
Ramshead
Snowshed Express
Skyeship Stage 1
Skyeship Stage 2
Needle's
Bear
Skye Peak Express

This means it won't be at North Ridge early season, nor Superstar late season. They also make it very clear that there are no refunds or cancellations, so if you buy it on a day when all the lifts are ski-on, then you've flushed your money down the toilet. That's the case on all weekdays and some weekends. Hopefully that is a common occurrence and the whole thing flops.


----------



## G.ski

Upcoming season may be my last as a K passholder.

Thinking I will ski a lot at Pico this season as well.


----------



## Brownski

G.ski said:


> Thinking I will ski a lot at Pico this season as well.


I endorse this plan


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Is that $49 a day??? If it is, I will never come close to skiing Killington again. If it's for the year, it's an incredibly insulting way to nickel and dime you.
Either way, if I ever saw this decision maker in person, I would tell them to f*** off.


----------



## MarzNC

D.B. Cooper said:


> Is that $49 a day??? If it is, I will never come close to skiing Killington again. If it's for the year, it's an incredibly insulting way to nickel and dime you.
> Either way, if I ever saw this decision maker in person, I would tell them to f*** off.


The decision maker probably doesn't work at Killington. Powdr is setting up Fast Tracks at 4 resorts: Killington, Copper, Snowbird, Mt. Bachelor.









Fast Tracks: Paying to Cut the Line


Never a fan of this. (Finally found an article without a paywall.) https://www.newschoolers.com/news/read/Killington-Snowbird-Copper-Mount-Bachelor-Instituting-Premium-Fast-Tracksa-Program-2021-22




nyskiblog.com


----------



## snoloco

That thread was broken out.


----------



## tirolski

If places let the singles lines be a thing again, it’ll be free, but ya won’t know who yer gonna get.
Just like the good old days.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

snoloco said:


> That thread was broken out.


Better fix it then. Hey-yo!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Skiing used to be simple
I like simple


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Skiing used to be simple
> I like simple


I’m a functional idiot
This is to much
This why I just ride my bike


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> I’m a functional idiot
> This is to much
> This why I just ride my bike


Yup. Me too. Hell, I get tired of loading and then unloading the car to go skiing late into the season. It’s such a production!


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> I’m a functional idiot
> This is to much
> This why I just ride my bike


Same
I walk outside
Start my sled and ride


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> I’m a functional idiot



I think the word here is "logistical" idiot. I know because I'm the same way.


----------



## snoloco

Back on topic, they have posted the information for the World Cup. 



https://www.killington.com/culture/world-cup-fis-ski-racing/spectator-information



The biggest changes from 2019 are that the entire event is now ticketed, and they are requiring covid vaccination or proof of negative test.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> I think the word here is "logistical" idiot. I know because I'm the same way.


Rt on 
I like that better


----------



## Brownski

snoloco said:


> Back on topic,


This should be your sig


----------



## raisingarizona

Brownski said:


> This should be your sig


The young man has rules and standards Brownski!


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> Back on topic, they have posted the information for the World Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.killington.com/culture/world-cup-fis-ski-racing/spectator-information
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest changes from 2019 are that the entire event is now ticketed, and they are requiring covid vaccination or proof of negative test.


Yup,
General admission went from free to $5/day.
The branding sponsor is HomeLight.
I thought the sponsor’s business was chainsaws (the race is in Vermont ya know) but HomeLight is a google algorithm homesellin app. They always get a good cut if ya used em within 2years of the sale. Business must be good in ski towns and with skiers.
All ya gotta do to a chain saw to get a good cut is keep the chain sharp along with the usual maintenance.


----------



## G.ski

Campgottagopee said:


> Skiing used to be simple
> I like simple


Simple is why I like fishing so much.


----------



## snoloco

tirolski said:


> Yup,
> General admission went from free to $5/day.
> The branding sponsor is HomeLight.
> I thought the sponsor’s business was chainsaws (the race is in Vermont ya know) but HomeLight is a google algorithm homesellin app. They always get a good cut if ya used em within 2years of the sale. Business must be good in ski towns and with skiers.
> All ya gotta do to a chain saw to get a good cut is keep the chain sharp along with the usual maintenance.


Honestly that's trivial to most who are going to the world cup. A portion of the proceeds is donated and the rest probably helps pay for some of the snowmaking. I'm surprised they didn't charge for it from the beginning.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449844844151681030


----------



## ScottySkis

Killington is open ing
"Winter starts when we say so. And that time is (almost) here.

The 2021/22 season kicks off Friday, November 5th, thanks to hard work from our snowmakers during this cold snap. The K-1 Express Gondola and North Ridge Quad will spin starting Friday at 10 a.m. for Killington and Ikon Passholders only. Come join the stoke! Not a passholder? Grab your pass today! Lift tickets are available to the public starting on Saturday, November 6, with the best rates if you buy in advance on killington.com.

Skiing and riding on Rime and Reason will be accessed via the Peak Walkway. Conditions will be for intermediate and advanced skiers and riders only; no beginner terrain will be available. Last upload on the K-1 Gondola will be at 3 p.m., last chair on North Ridge will be at 3:45 p.m., with all skiers and riders downloading on the K-1 Gondola to wrap up the day. See the conditions report at killington.com/conditions for all the details.

Passholders will be treated to a complimentary lunch on Friday, at either the K-1 Cafe, Peak Lodge, or the Subie Shack located at the base of the North Ridge Quad. Subaru owners, show your car keys at the tent next to the Subie Shack for some awesome (and free) Subaru Swag.

The stoke is here, will you be? See you Friday!"


----------



## snoloco

I'll miss opening day since I have something at work I can't miss, but I expect to be there both Saturday and Sunday. It's always great to get a new season underway, and this is my first one as a passholder. Also, for anyone who might be asking, there is no fast pass at North Ridge, so you're not going to be able to pay to skip the often long lines, nor will you be able to heckle others who are skipping.


----------



## G.ski

I'll wait until Monday or Tuesday.

Gonna get one last day of fishing in this weekend.


----------



## Harvey

Some lift issues, but looks pretty decent.


----------



## Cork

Yes there was a lift issue around 11am. The Gondi started loading at 10 as per their plans, and there was a lot of people there. Even though it was passholders only, which is typical of K on opening day, it was very popular as it's a bluebird Friday.
We got up top and got 2 runs in, and the lift had issues. We waited around 20-30 min at the base of the North Ridge, and then they made the decsion to up load the skiers at the base of the NRQ and at the top our decision was to wait it out or just hike out to the K1. Thankfully not to soon after we got the word that the lift would be on line soon, and it was. And happily ever after... ⛷️
Once again K delivers, great coverage, great day, free lunch, woot woot Big K!


----------



## snoloco

Some pictures from Saturday. Great way to start the season.


----------



## Brownski

Very cool Sno. I’m jealous


----------



## Cork

Really good day today. The warm temps softened up the snow to hero level, and it was a normal mid week, early season crowd (meaning no waits or 1-2 chairs at most to load). Bonus of having Great Northern open to ski down from the Gondi, and bluebird skies! ⛷️


----------



## SudsNBumps

I can't believe I didn't run into you yesterday. I rode the lift with a former Gore Mt. racer parent a couple of times. Loved it. Got a bit mushy mid day but once the shadows returned I really enjoyed the chalk like consistency. Really nice bumps for early season. We need to get to that cold air coming in this weekend before we lose all that gold that the snowmakers laid out. Killer job...Kudos to them. I rode up with one on one of my trips up and he was concerned with this week's weather.


----------



## G.ski

Felt a little weird pulling into the K1 lot yesterday. My last day here (indeed in VT in general) was March 9, 2020. Nice to be back after 18 months. Conditions were good and crowds very light. North Ridge was ski on most of the day.

As per standard opening day procedure I spent my first three runs trying to feel like I know how to ski. After that I started to lock in and by the end of my day I felt pretty good again. Good berm/bump action later in the day. Skied 10:30 to 2:00 decided to wrap it up when the shadows moved over North Ridge and the light went flat. Glad to be able to ski down to the snow and the walk back was fairly pleasant. Great to be back on snow!


----------



## Harvey

Killy approved for World Cup!

At the docs will post full release as soon as I can.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Killy approved for World Cup!


Yep
Local legends niece will be competing. If it wasn't that it's deer season I would be going. Give 'em hell Britt!!





__





RICHARDSON Britt - Athlete Information







www.fis-ski.com


----------



## Harvey

*KILLINGTON RECEIVES POSITIVE SNOW CONTROL FOR AUDI FIS SKI WORLD CUP RACES NOVEMBER 27 & 28*

*International Ski Federation gives green light to HomeLight Killington Cup Race; General Admission tickets benefitting the Killington World Cup Foundation are available for $5 at **www.killington.com.worldcup*

*KILLINGTON, Vt. (November 17, 2021) –* Vermont’s Killington Resort, the largest ski and snowboard resort in Eastern North America and part of POWDR, is pleased to have received a positive snow control announcement from FIS (Internal Ski Federation), the governing body of the Audi FIS Ski World Cup.

According to FIS: “This is to inform you that the Women’s' Audi FIS Ski World Cup races in Killington (USA) are confirmed following the official snow control from today 17th November 2021. As scheduled, the races will take place on 27 and 28 November 2021.”

With this announcement, Killington Resort can assure international race teams and ski racing fans traveling to central Vermont for Thanksgiving weekend that both the Giant Slalom and Slalom races will take place as scheduled on November 27 and 28.
General admission tickets are available for $5 at www.killington.com/worldcup. All general admission proceeds will benefit the Killington World Cup Foundation to provide grants that support winter sports in the Northeast. All HomeLight Killington Cup spectators will need a ticket to gain entry to this year’s event.

“I can confidently say that the entire Killington community is excited to hear the news of FIS approval for race course snow preparation, giving the green light to bring world class elite ski racing to the East coast just ten days from today. Receiving the FIS approval is a testament to Killington’s powerful snowmaking system and commitment to winter sports,” said Herwig Demschar, SVP of international business development at POWDR and World Cup local organizing chairman. “Returning from a pandemic-induced hiatus last year, the fifth iteration of the Audi FIS Ski World Cup will be another incredible weekend of ski racing, music, and camaraderie. With athletes from more than 20 countries on their way to the Green Mountain State in the coming days, the resort, POWDR, and the town of Killington are delighted to welcome them all.”

With snowmaking in the final stages on Superstar trail, the World Cup race venue, Killington snowmakers will continue snowmaking on Skyelark in an effort to add a training run for World Cup racers. The snowmaking team also continues to aggressively expand terrain for top-to-bottom skiing and riding. Killington Resort opened to season pass and express card holders for skiing and snowboarding on November 5, followed by a public opening on November 6.

A full schedule of events at Killington Resort during World Cup Weekend including race start times, entertainment, concerts by DJ Z-Trip, O.A.R. and G. Love, plus information on many free parking and shuttle bus options is available at www.killington.com/worldcup. Killington strongly suggests to not bring bags to the venue; priority for security screening will be given to those without bags.

Killington’s priority is to protect the wellbeing of spectators, athletes and staff for the duration of the HomeLight Killington Cup. Actions being taken to prioritize the wellbeing of the community include ticketing the entire event—including General Admission—to control attendance and requiring proof of vaccine or a negative Covid-19 test within 72 hours prior to the event from spectators. 

Stay connected to the Killington Cup on social media with #beast365 and by signing up for text message alerts.


----------



## snoloco

Has anyone on this forum actually been to the World Cup? I haven't gone yet, though I might this year.


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> Has anyone on this forum actually been to the World Cup? I haven't gone yet, though I might this year.


Not yet. 








How Killington will keep athletes, spectators safe from COVID at World Cup


Killington Mountain got the official go-ahead Wednesday to host the Women's World Cup next week. The event was postponed last year because of the pandemic, and athletes and spectators will see changes this year. Our Adam Sullivan reports.




www.wcax.com


----------



## snoloco

Well since I just purchased my ticket, I'll be changing that.


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> Well since I just purchased my ticket, I'll be changing that.


We were denied press credentials this year due to "limited capacity."

We had a guy there in 2019.









Killington World Cup 2019


The crowd was smiling as Shiffrin placed 1st in slalom for the 4th straight year.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Cork

Pretty good day at K today. It was cold and firm, and a fresh tune was welcome! The FIS Ladies were training on the Rime early on before public was up
Duck sighting today? ⛷️


----------



## G.ski

Good day at K yesterday. Parking lots were pretty full when I slogged in at 9:45.
Rumor was top to bottom by noon. When I got up top people were still using the walkway. That was about 10:30. When I got to Rime there was a pack of skiers waiting for Great Northern to open. Before I could get to my phone for a pic it opened and people just took off. So I lapped North Ridge and although it was a bit scratchy there was plenty of snow on the edges and I had fun until about 1. Lot's of skiers on GN the whole time

At 1 a swarm of skiers descended onto Rime and Reason and it got a little scary. A few unguided missles and plenty of near misses. So I decided to head down GN. The snow was good and it was now a little empty compared to North Ridge. The section of Bunny Buster from the unload of the Snowdon triple down was excellent. Nice small bumps and berms, plenty of soft snow, and active snowmaking.

I usually avoid the K1 Gondola but I would up lapping that until I was done at 3. Each lap I wound up looking like a glazed donut but that was fun. Good day glad I went.


----------



## snoloco

It's good that they are catching up on terrain expansion. The bubble chair opens tomorrow, which will really help to keep lines down this weekend.


----------



## snoloco

The Beast is expanding terrain each and every day. Today they had around double last weekend's terrain, including 2 lifts that joined the lineup:

Ramshead




Superstar




The Superstar area had the best skiing, with 3 choices available:

Superstar




Skye Lark




Bittersweet




It amazes me how quickly they can take down the World Cup venue, and groom Superstar into something suitable for public skiing. And they made snow on and opened another trail in the same section with Bittersweet.


----------



## G.ski

Good day at K yesterday. Several natural trails open and skied a bunch of other trails I did not expect to be open. Powerline, Ridge Run, Upper and Middle Ovation, Old SS, and Skyehawk were great. As were the other open trails. Superstar was in great shape and fun to rip down. Low angle trees looked very doable as well. Since there were quite a few bump lines available I stuck to those and will wait on the trees.

Hope things don't turn into a total mess after today's rain.


----------



## saratogahalfday

G.ski said:


> Good day at K yesterday. Several natural trails open and skied a bunch of other trails I did not expect to be open. Powerline, Ridge Run, Upper and Middle Ovation, Old SS, and Skyehawk were great. As


Good day there today, stayed on Superstar most of the days as those trails had plenty of carving opportunities and the lift line were the fastest on the mountain. Not too many Joey's up there yet, but you could sense they are on the way. Looking forward to Pico expanding their terrain.


----------



## G.ski

saratogahalfday said:


> Good day there today, stayed on Superstar most of the days as those trails had plenty of carving opportunities and the lift line were the fastest on the mountain. Not too many Joey's up there yet, but you could sense they are on the way. Looking forward to Pico expanding their terrain.


Was there Wed Thurs. Lower East Fall opened Wed and was very good, big bumps by the afternoon. Plenty of bodies to avoid on the way down though, it was not uncrowded. Yesterday it got very cold and by late morning it became firm and icy in many areas. We need 2' of snow.


----------



## ScottySkis

K now required all gondola people to use masks waas of today 
"Killington is now requiring masks on gondolas. This leaves Stowe, Loon, and Sunday River as having the only gondolas in the Northeast that do not require masks, and Cannon the only tram. "


----------



## Old Fart Snbder

Stowe requires masking on the gondola


----------



## snoloco

Old Fart Snbder said:


> Stowe requires masking on the gondola


That post was made before Stowe required it. At Killington, enforcement has been minimal and it's widely ignored.


----------



## Campgottagopee

snoloco said:


> That post was made before Stowe required it. At Killington, enforcement has been minimal and it's widely ignored.


Shame on Killington and all those not following the guidances.


----------



## Old Fart Snbder

I saw someone get yelled at at Stowe for being unmasked. They are def enforcing it there


----------



## snoloco

Campgottagopee said:


> Shame on Killington and all those not following the guidances.


Why do you care. You don't ski there?


----------



## tirolski

I quit popcorn.


----------



## Campgottagopee

snoloco said:


> Why do you care. You don't ski there?


It's not about me.
It's not about you.
It's about our neighbors.
I know you feel as though you don't owe anyone anything, but, you do.


----------



## snoloco

I simply pointed out whether a policy that Killington had in place was being enforced. You don't ski here, so it doesn't affect you. Stop being a fucking troll.


----------



## Tjf1967

snoloco said:


> I simply pointed out whether a policy that Killington had in place was being enforced. You don't ski here. Stop being a fucking troll.


Stop swearing or we will wash your mouth out with soap!!


----------



## Milo Maltbie

snoloco said:


> You don't ski here, so it doesn't affect you.


YOu don't get it. It's about community spread. Everything affects (infects) everyone.
Stop being an entitled little twit.

mm


----------



## Campgottagopee

snoloco said:


> I simply pointed out whether a policy that Killington had in place was being enforced. You don't ski here, so it doesn't affect you. Stop being a fucking troll.


Don't be naughty or I'll tell Santa Clause on your ass


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

If the "Me" generation had a screen name.


----------



## Ripitz

snoloco said:


> I simply pointed out whether a policy that Killington had in place was being enforced. You don't ski here, so it doesn't affect you. Stop being a fucking troll.


In my house those are potty words.


----------



## gorgonzola

Tjf1967 said:


> Stop swearing or we will wash your mouth out with soap!!


or we could make a virtual fucking swear jar!


oops


----------



## snoloco

Hopefully you guys enjoyed your cubicles. I was skiing. Conditions are the best they've been all season.


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> Hopefully you guys enjoyed your cubicles. I was skiing. Conditions are the best they've been all season.


What’s a cubicle? 
It doesn’t take much to be the best conditions so far this year and/or was it due to yer gondi ride up with the unmaskers burnin herbs, allegedly?
Looks nice, have fun.


----------



## snoloco

Today I got to ski Great Eastern all the way down for the first time this season. I view it the same as The Wilmington Trail at Whiteface. It's a big long trail that the ski experience is incomplete without. It usually opens much earlier in the season than this.


----------



## chumpomatic

I have never skied Killington and am looking to go in early March on a Sunday-Tuesday. Recommendations on where to stay? I would like to keep things under $250 a night if possible

@Harvey, Please forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong place or if I'm violating the forum's etiquette by asking.


----------



## snoloco

Killington is my home mountain, but I don't stay overnight there since I am close enough to day trip. Whenever I book a trip, I start by browsing a 3rd party booking site like hotels.com. That always gives me a good idea of what's available, where it's located, what the cost is, and reviews from others who stayed there.


----------



## chumpomatic

snoloco said:


> Killington is my home mountain, but I don't stay overnight there since I am close enough to day trip. Whenever I book a trip, I start by browsing a 3rd party booking site like hotels.com. That always gives me a good idea of what's available, where it's located, what the cost is, and reviews from others who stayed there.


Thanks, Snoloco. I've had a look online at usual travel sites. The Summit Lodge looks like a fairly popular place. I just thought I would check to see if anyone here had recommendations. I guess I have a little more trust in the folks here than those on tripadvisor.


----------



## snoloco

Keep in mind that most of the truly slopeside lodging is on the eastern side of the resort, and Bear Mountain and Skyeship Bases don't have ticket windows open midweek. So you need to have a pass, or pre-purchased tickets that can be picked up through an automated kiosk. The lodging in the basin, meaning anything on the access road is not on-mountain. You'll need to drive up to a base area.


----------



## chumpomatic

snoloco said:


> Keep in mind that most of the truly slopeside lodging is on the eastern side of the resort, and Bear Mountain and Skyeship Bases don't have ticket windows open midweek. So you need to have a pass, or pre-purchased tickets that can be picked up through an automated kiosk. The lodging in the basin, meaning anything on the access road is not on-mountain. You'll need to drive up to a base area.


Thank you, this is very useful information.


----------



## Harvey

chumpomatic said:


> @Harvey, Please forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong place


All good.


----------



## snoloco

At Killington, powder day usually means powder hour, but this run on Escapade to Flume was one of the best I've ever skied.


----------



## Andy_ROC

chumpomatic said:


> Thanks, Snoloco. I've had a look online at usual travel sites. The Summit Lodge looks like a fairly popular place. I just thought I would check to see if anyone here had recommendations. I guess I have a little more trust in the folks here than those on tripadvisor.


My first ski trip skiing outside of NY was Killington Dec 2013. We stayed at the Summit Lodge and liked it. They used to have a couple St. Bernards which we liked because we're a dog loving family. Anyway the place was pretty chill, classic old Vermont and was clean and comfortable. We liked the onsite Pub and they had a heated outdoor pool that was open in the winter.


----------



## jasonwx

snoloco said:


> At Killington, powder day usually means powder hour, but this run on Escapade to Flume was one of the best I've ever skied.
> View attachment 12658


excellent
happy to see everyone getting on Friday. Tomorrow is going to be a mook shit show


----------



## snoloco

Downdraft Headwall 




Jug Handle




Breakaway 




Outer Limits




Devil's Fiddle




All were excellent.


----------



## snoloco

jasonwx said:


> excellent
> happy to see everyone getting on Friday. Tomorrow is going to be a mook shit show


I may go to Pico tomorrow for that reason.


----------



## G.ski

2 best days of the season so far. Not even close. Drove up 2/3 in the rain, switched over to snow at 11 as we arrived at K and we storm skied all afternoon. Skied 9-3:30 on 2/4 in 16" of fresh. First tracks in Patsy's and The Throne. Easily 2' in the Throne my best run of the season. The rest of the day was killer tree skiing. Surprise of the day was Devil's Fiddle. Ride home in freezing rain was exciting too.
















Great 2 days 2021-22...finally!


----------



## snoloco

Was this report from today or Friday? Today was easily the most crowded day ever, but I still got a ton of runs.


----------



## G.ski

snoloco said:


> Was this report from today or Friday? Today was easily the most crowded day ever, but I still got a ton of runs.


Yesterday; have a few pics from Thurs as well. 
I was happy to ski Thurs Fri then drive home in the ice storm rather than brave the crowds today.
Glad the crush of people didn't stop you from skiing a lot.


----------



## snoloco

G.ski said:


> Yesterday; have a few pics from Thurs as well.
> I was happy to ski Thurs Fri then drive home in the ice storm rather than brave the crowds today.
> Glad the crush of people didn't stop you from skiing a lot.



Some highlights from today:

Anarchy




Needle's Eye




Outer Limits




Now for the ugly part. These were the lift lines at Bear around 11. Both lifts out of the ropes.


----------



## DanS

Are those guns running on OL? You gotta love the commitment.


----------



## snoloco

DanS said:


> Are those guns running on OL? You gotta love the commitment.


They were running guns on OL and Pipe Dream. Nice dry snow. On OL, they were doing what I call a "reset". In a reset, they will groom it, then immediately make dry snow on top to get the moguls back. They needed it because the first round of snowmaking was wet, and only resulted in a big mound adjacent to the guns. It was groomed on Wednesday night, and they started making snow last night it seems, so they left it alone for a day with just the natural on top of the groomed base. OL is only groomed when they do a reset and is never maintained as a groomer. It was always intended to be a mogul run, and a periodic reset is how it stays in the best conditions, while still being a mogul run.


----------



## G.ski

We saw no crowds anywhere near that size. Bear was ski on Thurs Fri.


----------



## tirolski

DanS said:


> Are those guns running on OL? You gotta love the commitment.


The Summit Webcam at Gore showed guns going off Saturday too. It was cold.


----------



## G.ski

Another killer day at K yesterday 2/10. Skied with my son David and Ira (kingslug). Love skiing with Ira and the kingslug effect was in full force all day. Snowed hard at times. Everything was in great shape!









My son had a great time. So happy and grateful to see him out there tearing it up. Ira thanks for the great shot of David.


----------



## snoloco

Ovation, the resort's steepest trail, is now open and has great coverage.


----------



## Hulk0005

Hi there , not sure if this the right thread for my post but will ask anyway. From western NY and usually ski holiday valley. We just skied gore for the first time feb 7 and 8, and loved it as it was much bigger than HV. We are considering an early April trip to ski April 4 and 5 in Vermont. Looking at Killington. Will the conditions still be more winter vs more spring? Or too hard to tell? Will most of mountain be open? We ski groomed greens and blues. Thanks


----------



## Harvey

April seems pretty spring to me, but you never know.

Some awesome pics in this thread. Way to bring it @snoloco.


----------



## snoloco

Hulk0005 said:


> Hi there , not sure if this the right thread for my post but will ask anyway. From western NY and usually ski holiday valley. We just skied gore for the first time feb 7 and 8, and loved it as it was much bigger than HV. We are considering an early April trip to ski April 4 and 5 in Vermont. Looking at Killington. Will the conditions still be more winter vs more spring? Or too hard to tell? Will most of mountain be open? We ski groomed greens and blues. Thanks


Barring a major weather let-down, they should have most things open on the 4th and 5th, which are a Monday and Tuesday. As for groomed greens and blues, they are scattered around the resort, but the highest concentration of them is on Ramshead. One thing I think you'll enjoy is taking the K1 Gondola to the summit, and then skiing down to Bear. It's around 2000 vertical, can be done on greens and easy blues, and is usually sunny. Skyeship Base is probably closed by then, which is unfortunate since I think you'd like the long run down to there.


----------



## snoloco

Getting snow and making snow. Nice recovery from a nasty thaw.


----------



## snoloco

Sunday was better than Saturday, since they had more time to make snow and groom. Still lots of snowmaking going on despite other resorts being finished for the year. It was more crowded than Saturday, but I had an easy time avoiding lines, never waiting more than 5 minutes.

Caper




Upper Skyeburst




Wildfire




Middle Chute


----------



## Hulk0005

snoloco said:


> Barring a major weather let-down, they should have most things open on the 4th and 5th, which are a Monday and Tuesday


Thanks for the reply. So would it still be more winter snow conditions or more spring like?


----------



## Tjf1967

Hulk0005 said:


> Thanks for the reply. So would it still be more winter snow conditions or more spring like?


It's either going to be frozen corn or harvesting corn. Outside chance for snow. Very high chance spring


----------



## tirolski

Pond skim might be early.


pipe blowout at bear - KillingtonZone.com


----------



## JTG

Was a bit messy over there, but the Bear Quad was already on wind hold when the pipe burst. Not sure if they would have gotten that lift open if it hadn’t, but there wasn’t much of a line to speak of on the SkyePeak lift. Lift lines around the mountain yesterday weren’t bad, didn’t wait much more than 5 anywhere. People said lines Saturday were terrible.

Conditions were pretty good yesterday on groomed trails. Even skied some ungroomed natural trails that weren’t horrible. The predominant sound yesterday was…..silence. While there were certainly icy bumps and scratchy trails that didn’t see the groomer, most trails really didn’t get skied off and scratchy. Started snowing around 11 maybe, never really stopped. Couple inches by days end.

They are still pounding snow around the mountain. Guns blazing on Outer Limits made for some great soft skied in gun pow, wall to wall. I spent most of the day tootling around to get a feel for the place, hitting all major mountain areas. Looks like the place could be a lot of fun in really good conditions. Didn’t venture into the woods yesterday, but saw lots of tempting lines.


----------



## x10003q

5 inches overnight. Come and get it.


----------



## Brownski

JTG said:


> I spent most of the day tootling around to get a feel for the place, hitting all major mountain areas. Looks like the place could be a lot of fun in really good conditions.


Is this your first time at Killington? That’s surprising


----------



## JTG

Brownski said:


> Is this your first time at Killington? That’s surprising


Yup. Handful of VT resorts I haven’t skied and that was one of them. Back in the day it was Sugarbush/Mad River, Stowe/Bromley, Stowe, Snow, Okemo…..but never the Beast.


----------



## Brownski

Wow. There’s a lot to explore. The Canyon Quad should probably be your focus if you don’t have much time


----------



## JTG

Having the Ikon pass I’m sure I’ll be back in April.


----------



## Brownski

They’re great for early/late season but, like you observed, when everything is covered, the place is really great. Something for everybody, lots of nooks & corners to hide from the crowds…


----------



## x10003q

Today was excellent. There was 5 to 7 inches to start and another few inches in the morning. The sun was flashing in and out. 27 inches in the last week.
Last call at the top


----------



## Hulk0005

x10003q said:


> Today was excellent. There was 5 to 7 inches to start and another few inches in the


Any recent updates on the conditions?


----------



## x10003q

Hulk0005 said:


> Any recent updates on the conditions?


I was only there until Mar 4th.


----------



## tirolski

Hulk0005 said:


> Any recent updates on the conditions?


Looks like they blew snow recently in the daytime, allegedly.




__





East Coast Roll Call 21-22 We have a hot date with Skadi, Pictures at 11 - Page 83


Looks like Laps had some legitimate turns, Congratulations!!! Another long winter in front of us. Hope everyone can make the best of it and stay safe all winter. 30 year anniversary of Valley life for me and looking forward to celebrating with fun adventures near and far. Gong show...



www.tetongravity.com


----------



## NYSnowflake

Hulk0005 said:


> Any recent updates on the conditions?


I was there on Sunday for my first ever Killington experience. Outer Limits, Superstar, and Wildfire had nice soft bumps. Really no ice there. Skylark and Skyburst were also fun. Pipeline was a disaster. There was so little snow it was like following a white ribbon maze and I kept being afraid I would run out of snow to ski on and be trapped somewhere surrounded by dirt. Many of the green and blue trails were slushy or icy. It seems the flatter the trails were the worse they had drained after the rain. There was still a lot of terrain open and overall it was a super fun day. Diamond mobile trails were definitely the best.


----------



## MC2

I was there Friday, Saturday & Sunday. Friday was a classic Killington Spring Day. By Sunday, things were looking pretty bleak. Snow cover looked like mid-late April up there. If they don’t get some snow, they’ll be down to only Superstar in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Hulk0005

Our trip is April 2 to 6 with skiing on 4th n 5th. First time there. However with the weather forecast and our realization that we really do not enjoy spring slushy skiing (based on our last few times at holiday valley), we are leaning towards canceling. The comments in here are reaffirming our cancelation thoughts . Guess we didn't really think things through when we booked the trip. Lol


----------



## gorgonzola

Hulk0005 said:


> Our trip is April 2 to 6 with skiing on 4th n 5th. First time there. However with the weather forecast and our realization that we really do not enjoy spring slushy skiing (based on our last few times at holiday valley), we are leaning towards canceling. The comments in here are reaffirming our cancelation thoughts . Guess we didn't really think things through when we booked the trip. Lol


😮 one of my favorite things in life is beating myself up on superstar and wrapping up the season with a sip o sunshine on the umbrella bar deck!


----------



## Tjf1967

gorgonzola said:


> 😮 one of my favorite things in life is beating myself up on superstar and wrapping up the season with a sip o sunshine on the umbrella bar deck!


I think they are calling it early to. K is due for some great spring weather and I would bet the week after this one will be it. K ain't Holiday Valley


----------



## JTG

I get the potential disappointment. Generally speaking you can probably count on a lot of pretty good skiing in K-ton in early April. Especially if it’s a family trip….being somewhat limited to bashing bumps on expert terrain could be an issue.

With that said, if you like steep spring bumps (and don’t mind thin/limited terrain elsewhere), there will be some great skiing to be done in early April. With the Ikon pass and buddy tix left I hope I make it for some.


----------



## Kleetus

I just pulled the plug on my K ton trip for this weekend based on the iffy forecast for the prospect of spring bumps. I did the same last weekend too due to the rain and fog prospects (I hate rain skiing). May have missed out on some good skiing but tough to justify driving 8 hours and $400 on lodging for a weekend for bleh skiing. Really haven't had great spring skiing weather on the weekend last couple weeks and I'm in a position I can't swing taking weekdays off to get at the nice spring days. 

That being said, next couple weekends hopefully weather will provide a window to get out to K and get some nice spring bumps in. Hopefully on more than just Superstar should spring pump the breaks a little bit


----------



## Ripitz

Kleetus said:


> I hate rain skiing


You need a skibrella.


----------



## JTG

Ripitz said:


> You need a skibrella.


Or a garbage bag!

Not unlike soccer (a good slide tackle on a wet field is a wonderful thing!)….the skiing surface in the rain can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Hulk0005

That's part of the issue for us as well. We do not ski bumps or expert terrain. We prefer blue and green cruisers. We will have to hit Killington earlier in the season next year if we want to try it under winter conditions


----------



## greymoose

Passed Killington yesterday on my way driving north in Vermont. It was an ugly day and an ugly drive from a skiing POV.


----------



## Kleetus

JTG said:


> Or a garbage bag!
> 
> Not unlike soccer (a good slide tackle on a wet field is a wonderful thing!)….the skiing surface in the rain can be a lot of fun.


Been there. Done that. The thing that annoys me most is the lack of visibility and constantly trying to keep goggles clear enough to see out of. Even if not raining constantly it's normally socked in. 

I can fly IFR better than ski IFR, especially moguls.


----------



## jasonwx

Kleetus said:


> Been there. Done that. The thing that annoys me most is the lack of visibility and constantly trying to keep goggles clear enough to see out of. Even if not raining constantly it's normally socked in.
> 
> I can fly IFR better than ski IFR, especially moguls.


Maybe they will install an ils antenna on superstar


----------



## snoloco

Took the day off to ski today. It was a perfect spring day. I mostly skied off the Skye Peak Express and K1 Gondola.

Bear Claw




Outer Limits




Skyeburst




Cascade




Superstar




Top of North Ridge




K1 Lodge Demolition


----------



## Steve A

Superstar March 30, 2022


----------



## snoloco

It's the latest they've made snow in the modern-era, and the biggest the Superstar Glacier has been in the modern-era.


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> It's the latest they've made snow in the modern-era, and the biggest the Superstar Glacier has been in the modern-era.


The most I've seen is up to the chairs, so it must be above the chairs?


----------



## Brownski

snoloco said:


> It's the latest they've made snow in the modern-era, and the biggest the Superstar Glacier has been in the modern-era.


May be peripheral to your point but what would you consider the modern era?


----------



## snoloco

Brownski said:


> May be peripheral to your point but what would you consider the modern era?


I define the modern era as time since they reverted to the extended season. So that's 2010-2011 for early season, and 2012-2013 for late season.



Harvey said:


> The most I've seen is up to the chairs, so it must be above the chairs?



























First 3 were taken on Tuesday. Last 3 were taken on Sunday. Should give a good idea as to the depth. It's above lift level most of the way down.


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> I define the modern era as time since they reverted to the extended season. So that's 2010-2011 for early season, and 2012-2013 for late season.
> First 3 were taken on Tuesday. Last 3 were taken on Sunday. Should give a good idea as to the depth. It's above lift level most of the way down.


Rope tow at Lab doesn't have nearly as much vertical as the side of The Beast’s Superstar glacier and isn’t nearly as steep. 
There are lakes with less water and not as deep.


----------



## snoloco

It rained nearly all day today, but coverage is still holding up. 

Rime




Needle's Eye




Outer Limits, during the brief period the sun was out.




What's left of K1 Lodge.


----------



## MC2

Good day. Get it while it’s still good.


----------



## snoloco

An unexpected 4 inches in the morning.



Sun came out just in time for the last spring bumps on Outer Limits for the season.




It was also time to bid farewell to two lifts until next winter, one being the Bear Mountain Quad.




The other being Skyeship Stage 2.


----------



## DanS

Great day today. Highline was the run of the day. One big problem was that Superstar was closed—a groomer broke down on the trail. They did manage to fix the groomer and open the quad at 1:35, but ovation and superstar remained closed, although there was a lot of rope ducking.


----------



## snoloco

Since it was the last day for the K1 Gondola, I stuck around at the top for several minutes until everyone was swept out, just to take in the view one last time.





Last run of the season from the peak. I often end my day this way.




Now onto Superstar for the remaining month (or more) of the longest season in the east.


----------



## Kleetus

snoloco said:


> Since it was the last day for the K1 Gondola, I stuck around at the top for several minutes until everyone was swept out, just to take in the view one last time.
> 
> View attachment 14792
> 
> Last run of the season from the peak. I often end my day this way.
> View attachment 14793
> 
> Now onto Superstar for the remaining month (or more) of the longest season in the east.


I left earlier than you, but 2 great days of bumping at K Mart. I may be back for some Supe laps since it will make Memorial Weekend and probably into June. Great weekend!


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> Since it was the last day for the K1 Gondola, I stuck around at the top for several minutes until everyone was swept out, just to take in the view one last time.
> 
> View attachment 14792
> 
> Last run of the season from the peak. I often end my day this way.
> View attachment 14793
> 
> Now onto Superstar for the remaining month (or more) of the longest season in the east.


That's something I would do. Something I do do. Nice sno, nice pics too.


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## snoloco

I took these last Sunday. Last day for the Ramshead Express and Snowdon Six, first time those lifts have operated in May, and second time in the modern era when they have had anything but Superstar open in May.





























From now till the end of the season, it's just the Superstar lift. The Superstar trail has what I believe to be June-worthy depth. We'll see how it all plays out.


----------



## Harvey

Nice shots.

It's going to be hotish the next two weeks, but I think you may be right. 

I'm hoping for two more days, one in May and my first ever in June.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

snoloco said:


> The Superstar trail has what I believe to be June-worthy depth. We'll see how it all plays out.


Sorry for asking a question that's probably been covered in the past, but I couldn't find it -- is operating this late in the spring profitable for Killington or is the clientele mostly passholders so they can secure the "Beast of The East" title for marketing?


----------



## Harvey

Mike Solimano said:

"Sunny Saturdays are in the black. Everything else is a loss, as measured by accountants."

(not an actual quote, paraphrase, but that is what he told me)









Interview: Killington's Mike Solimano


No one represents Killington's customer first approach more than Mike Solimano. In many ways he's become the face of Big K.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## gorgonzola

snoloco said:


> I took these last Sunday. Last day for the Ramshead Express and Snowdon Six, first time those lifts have operated in May, and second time in the modern era when they have had anything but Superstar open in May.
> 
> View attachment 14953
> 
> View attachment 14954
> 
> View attachment 14955
> 
> View attachment 14956
> 
> View attachment 14957
> 
> View attachment 14958
> 
> View attachment 14959
> 
> From now till the end of the season, it's just the Superstar lift. The Superstar trail has what I believe to be June-worthy depth. We'll see how it all plays out.


Was a great day!


jamesdeluxe said:


> Sorry for asking a question that's probably been covered in the past, but I couldn't find it -- is operating this late in the spring profitable for Killington or is the clientele mostly passholders so they can secure the "Beast of The East" title for marketing?


I would guess close to profitable, I know of at least a dozen people that were not passholders (not sure if they have Ikon passes), we ponied up 70-something dollars a day. Also considering minimal staffing / services with no lodges.


----------



## Harvey

@snoloco how much does Superstar cost to build? Anyway to estimate the cost of electricity for snowmaking on that trail?


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> @snoloco how much does Superstar cost to build? Anyway to estimate the cost of electricity for snowmaking on that trail?


They get a big start on the glacier when they build snow for the FIS races.


----------



## Harvey

Is the FIS a money maker or also branding?


----------



## snoloco

It's tough to say on either count. I believe both the World Cup and early/late season are hard to quantify. The World Cup is Vermont's largest sporting event, and brings a ton of people to the region. It also helps put Killington on the map. The extended season certainly drives some pass sales. If they didn't have it, I'd probably have stayed with ORDA instead of switching. In the spring, they also get a lot of Ikon Pass holders using up any leftover days, and they get some of the revenue from that. I think there are some days on either end of the season where they make money, and other days when they don't, but overall, the long season is a big part of Killington's overall product, and the sum is greater than the parts.

As for the cost to do the glacier build, they tend to only do it when temps are optimal, and it's very high water content snow, which means less air.


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


> It's tough to say on either count. I believe both the World Cup and early/late season are hard to quantify.


That's the branding and I think it has measurable value. Passes sold for one. You are actually open in prime pass selling season.

I wouldn't be surprised if the snow on Superstar was hundreds of thousands to blow. Would love to know for real.


----------



## Tjf1967

The community certainly makes a lot of money with the world cup. Not sure k itself does. They are going to spend the money making snow anyways so the good will is priceless. Spectators don't mean shit. You have thirty countries with teams depending on the community for 7 days. Think about how much it costs.


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> That's the branding and I think it has measurable value. Passes sold for one. You are actually open in prime pass selling season.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the snow on Superstar was hundreds of thousands to blow. Would love to know for real.


To blow 12 feet of snow on 48acres cost is around 750k


----------



## Harvey

Tjf1967 said:


> To blow 12 feet of snow on 48acres cost is around 750k


I would have guessed 1M without knowing.

Solimano's Saturday thing probably doesn’t include a share of that.

It might be deeper than 12 feet. Is the 48 acres a real number?

As the teacher once said can you show your work?


----------



## Milo Maltbie

The cost of having 12 feet of snow in depends on the weather, but it’s all sunk cost by May. If they didn’t stay open they would lose the spring pass sales , some Ikon revenue and maybe even a few season passes, so I’m guessing there’s a good business case for the long season.

mm


----------



## Harvey

Right, except the cost would be half if they were shooting to close on May 1.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

Harvey said:


> Right, except the cost would be half if they were shooting to close on May 1.


Right, but a big part of the cost is investment in snowmaking capacity, which they need for FIS. Powdr for a lot of push back from pass holders and property owners when they tried a short season so that’s some or it too. 

mm


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> I would have guessed 1M without knowing.
> 
> Solimano's Saturday thing probably doesn’t include a share of that.
> 
> It might be deeper than 12 feet. Is the 48 acres a real number?
> 
> As the teacher once said can you show your work?


4800 feet by 300 feet. Gets you 1.4 million or so. Divide by 43k to get acres. 1-2k per acre to blow 12 inches of snow. Multiply by 12 feet and boom 750k +/-


----------



## Harvey

Everyone loves Killington being the beast. 

Maybe.

Apparently there is a "black market" for beers outside the umbrella bar. WTF. I call BS.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> As the teacher once said can you show your work?


OMFG, I used to hate when teachers asked that.


----------



## JTG

snoloco said:


> …..the long season is a big part of Killington's overall product, and the whole is something besides the (i.e. ‘greater than the sum of its’) parts.


Aristotle says….I FIFY!


----------



## Brownski

jamesdeluxe said:


> OMFG, I used to hate when teachers asked that.


Yeah, I was a little triggered too. Harv’s a good dude but every once in a while….


----------



## Gore-d

Friday May 20, Superstar delivered the goods - just like its reputation! Morning arrival showed completely groomed slope, to my surprise.



Mid 70s temps and skier traffic transformed it into Bumpskiing Paradise by noon, and by 1:45 displayed its legendary character:



Very mellow scene with crowds gathered on the Umbrella Bar patio & some barbecues @ cars on the entrance road. With no bare spots and still a sizable glacier at the summit, it was
Spring Skiing at its best! 
Record high temps forecast this weekend, but I think it will make it to Memorial Day at least.


----------



## Cornhead

Considered going this weekend, thought twice when I figured it would cost me $150 in gas alone...YIKES!


----------



## Harvey

How much are tickets?


----------



## snoloco

Cornhead said:


> Considered going this weekend, thought twice when I figured it would cost me $150 in gas alone...YIKES!


Assuming the current average price in New York as $4.90 a gallon (it's less in Vermont), $150 still buys you 30 gallons. What are you driving?


----------



## Gore-d

Harvey said:


> How much are tickets?


Hate to break your heart, but at age 80 my -season-
pass was $59! 😜


----------



## Harvey

Gore-d said:


> Hate to break your heart, but at age 80 my -season-
> pass was $59! 😜


Why would that break my heart?

I was curious, because in the past K gave late season discounts for all kinds of things. I was under the impression this year, it was kind of just rack. Ticket at $35 or $75, won't affect my decision at these gas prices.


----------



## Cornhead

snoloco said:


> Assuming the current average price in New York as $4.90 a gallon (it's less in Vermont), $150 still buys you 30 gallons. What are you driving?


Subaru WRX Impreza, premium fuel, $5.999, it is ethenol free, I think it's more than ethenol added premium, ethenol regular at the same station was $4.859, 20 mpg, 500 mile round trip, 25 gallons at $6 per, $150. Im supposed to get near 30mpg on the highway, never did, and yes, that's at the speed limit, or slightly above.


----------



## Harvey

Anybody skiing this weekend?


----------



## Peter Minde

Harvey said:


> Anybody skiing this weekend?


Roller skiing.


----------



## Brownski

Anybody know what they’re charging at the window now?


----------



## gorgonzola

considering next weekend if theyre still going, never had a June day


----------



## Brownski

Da da dum


----------



## snoloco

I was there from 8 to 10:30, and probably got 15-16 runs. Superstar is still holding up well, and I'm certain that Monday isn't the final day. I think on Monday, they'll have to decide whether they think they can make next weekend. If they can, then they'll do that, and if not, then they'll open on Wednesday, June 1st.


----------



## Harvey

That's pretty much exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## snoloco

They'll be reopening next Saturday and possibly Sunday. Latest closing date since 1997.



https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/conditions-weather/current-conditions-weather


----------



## Gore-d




----------



## Gore-d

The above images were taken around noon on Monday. One thing is for sure, if there is any skiing next weekend, it will be a hike down from the top of the chair.

That said, yesterday, Monday, Memorial Day, was outstanding Spring skiing!


----------



## Harvey

Gore-d said:


> The above images were taken around noon on Monday. One thing is for sure, if there is any skiing next weekend, it will be a hike down from the top of the chair.
> 
> That said, yesterday, Monday, Memorial Day, was outstanding Spring skiing!


To me that looks 100% skiable. When I heard the whining I assumed it was much thinner. hahaha


----------



## Brownski

Not to be pessimistic but… credit to SkiTheEast IG story


----------



## tirolski

I guess this goes here.








Jonathan Celauro skis 3,000 days at Killington - The Mountain Times


By Merisa Sherman It started way back in 1994, when a young man chose to drive up for a few weekends at Killington over the course of the winter season. An environmental economics major, he started recording his observations of […] Read More




mountaintimes.info


----------



## snoloco

Tomorrow is the last day, both for me and for Killington. This will be the first time I ever ski outdoors in June.


----------



## snoloco

I guess walking in mud is popular.




They gave out a commemorative lift ticket.


----------



## x10003q

9:55am June 4, 2022


----------



## snoloco

There are 3 large walks that you need to do each lap:

1. From the top of the lift down the headwall.
2. Across Preston's Pitch.
3. From the bottom onto the lift.

As of now there's not much of a lift line since most people were 1 run and done. I've done 2 so far and will do more throughout the morning. They close at noon.

By any objective standard, it's not "good" skiing, but it is skiing, on snow, outdoors, in June, and for that I can't complain.


----------



## sig

snoloco said:


> View attachment 15184
> 
> View attachment 15185
> 
> View attachment 15186
> 
> View attachment 15187
> 
> View attachment 15188
> 
> View attachment 15189
> 
> View attachment 15190
> 
> View attachment 15191
> 
> There are 3 large walks that you need to do each lap:
> 
> 1. From the top of the lift down the headwall.
> 2. Across Preston's Pitch.
> 3. From the bottom onto the lift.
> 
> As of now there's not much of a lift line since most people were 1 run and done. I've done 2 so far and will do more throughout the morning. They close at noon.
> 
> By any objective standard, it's not "good" skiing, but it is skiing, on snow, outdoors, in June, and for that I can't complain.


i have skied some sketchy stuff in my life time but that looks rough. to much work


----------



## Harvey

snoloco said:


>



@snoloco did you use the ropes? Kind of a thoughtful touch?

How do you do that carrying skis?

I was surprised how fast it melted at the end. Seemed like it went from a 4 foot base to walking pretty fast.


----------



## snoloco

My strategy was to hold my skis and poles in one hand, with my other hand on the rope. I'd walk down forwards and use the rope as a brake, but otherwise just let gravity do the work instead of fighting it. It's a must to have a pair of old gloves, like you would if riding a rope tow.


----------



## snoloco

I made my first visit to Killington for this summer. I rode the gondola, did some hiking, and rode the mountain coaster and zip line at Snowshed.

Three weeks after the last chair, the last remaining patch of snow succumbed to the changing seasons. It was completely gone just a few hours later.




First time I've ever been to the true summit. Breathtaking views.




It reminded me a lot of the top of Whiteface, with the short, wind battered pine trees.




K1 Lodge Construction is moving right alone. It'll be open for the World Cup on Thanksgiving Weekend.


----------



## jasonwx

Sno, we need to get you on a MTB bike..Killington has a pretty sweet park..


----------



## snoloco

I've ridden their bike park before. It's really good. I don't have a downhill bike, so I've always had to rent one. I did get a new mountain bike a couple weeks ago, so I'll try it on some of the easy downhill trails at some point.


----------



## idratherbskiing

snoloco said:


> I've ridden their bike park before. It's really good. I don't have a downhill bike, so I've always had to rent one. I did get a new mountain bike a couple weeks ago, so I'll try it on some of the easy downhill trails at some point.


What did you get? Ive ridden killington on a 130/130 and had a good time sticking to the flow, however it is much more enjoyable on a DH bike


----------



## snoloco

I have a Specialized Rockhopper Comp. XL frame, 29 inch wheels. Hard tail. I'm sure I could ride it on the easy DH trails. I just haven't done it yet.


----------



## Ripitz

snoloco said:


> I have a Specialized Rockhopper Comp.


I have one too. I bought it in 1989.


----------



## gorgonzola

Ripitz said:


> I have one too. I bought it in 1989.


I almost had one in '86or7, but liked the ride of the Zebra (Zebrakenko) Ranger better, it had an elliptical chain ring! 
Mine was maybe a year or two newer than this one, black with teal graphics!


----------



## jasonwx

snoloco said:


> I have a Specialized Rockhopper Comp. XL frame, 29 inch wheels. Hard tail. I'm sure I could ride it on the easy DH trails. I just haven't done it yet.


that might not give you the best ride, but it's not about the bike...as long as your riding it's all good


----------



## Harvey

OK Lance 

I had a Rock Hopper late 80s too, but I don't think it was a "Comp?"


----------



## NYSkiBlog

Testing 1,2,3


----------



## snoloco

It looks a bit better in-person. Guns on both North Ridge and Superstar.


----------



## snoloco

Here's some more from today. About as good as it gets for a non-ski day.


----------



## Brownski

Looks good. Thanks for the report, Sno.


----------



## Harvey

Hows the new lodge looking?


----------



## snoloco

It's coming along nicely. Right now, they're installing the windows and doing a lot of the interior work. They're also working on the patio on the uphill side. Still much work to do, but they still claim it will be ready by the World Cup.


----------



## gorgonzola

FYI $89 K-Ticket voucher sales end Thursday 10/20
Pico 3 pack are no longer, $59 P-tix though 12/15


----------



## LIskibum91

Killington webcam shows the North Ridge Quad moving. Looks like some snowmaking guns set up as well. I wonder if they will try to push it the next few nights?


----------



## snoloco

They test the lifts out this time of year. The guns have been there since September. I'm not optimistic about an opening anytime soon.


----------



## LIskibum91

snoloco said:


> They test the lifts out this time of year. The guns have been there since September. I'm not optimistic about an opening anytime soon.


Good call. Webcam this morning confirms they did not make snow, at least not at North Ridge.


----------



## snoloco

Rumor has it that this is the last year of the World Cup. It will be their 6th time hosting it, and I believe the FIS has 3 year contracts for venues. The first contract covered 2016, 2017, and 2018. The second contract was supposed to cover 2019, 2020, and 2021, but the 2020 season was on a modified schedule and only in Europe, so I think everything got pushed back a year, making 2022 the last year of the contract.

That makes it all the more important that this year's event go on as scheduled. If there's a weather pattern change around the 9th or 10th, with consistently cold weather afterwards, then they should be able to open the 11th or 12th and hold the World Cup as scheduled.


----------



## MarzNC

snoloco said:


> Rumor has it that this is the last year of the World Cup.


Does this press release mean the races are moving to Tremblant starting in 2023?









Alpine Canada and Station Mont Tremblant Working Towards Hosting FIS World Cup at Tremblant - Blogue Tremblant


We are pleased to announce that Station Mont Tremblant and Alpine Canada have initiated the process to hold a Women’s […]




blogue.tremblant.ca





_"MONT TREMBLANT, QC (October 18, 2022) – Alpine Canada Alpin and Station Mont Tremblant are pleased to announce that they have agreed to a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) to work collaboratively towards hosting an annual FIS Women’s Alpine World Cup (WC) event at Tremblant starting Dec 2-3, 2023. Alpine Canada is the FIS Alpine WC rights holder in Canada while Tremblant is the host venue.

FIS, the International Ski and Snowboard Federation, has committed to placing two Giant Slalom races at Tremblant on the Women’s Alpine World Cup long-term calendar for the next three years starting in Dec 2023. This support is conditional upon making improvements to the proposed racecourse to bring it up to world cup standards and to conducting a successful test event. Alpine Canada and Station Mont Tremblant are working collaboratively with the FIS on the plans for the Women’s World Cup event at Tremblant.
. . ."_


----------



## tirolski

MarzNC said:


> Does this press release mean the races are moving to Tremblant starting in 2023?


Not necessarily if this statement is correct:
_"The planned dates are a logical fit in the World Cup calendar coming off Killington the weekend before_.”
Gotta have snow though and Tremblant is quite a ways farther north.


----------



## MarzNC

tirolski said:


> Not necessarily if this statement is correct:
> _"The planned dates are a logical fit in the World Cup calendar coming off Killington the weekend before_.”
> Gotta have snow though and Tremblant is quite a ways farther north.


Ah, I don't following racing at all. Happened to see a note on the Tremblant homepage when looking for something else.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Not necessarily if this statement is correct:
> _"The planned dates are a logical fit in the World Cup calendar coming off Killington the weekend before_.”
> Gotta have snow though and Tremblant is quite a ways farther north.


Tremblant is in the process of finalizing the WC requirements now on THE FLYING MILE trail a double black up top . It will be ready this yr and will host womens WC GS and S in 23 but Tremblant doesnt have the terrain to host speed events like the DH . 


It is a great venue , been a fav for decades but is often colder than a well digger's ass 😎


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Tremblant is in the process of finalizing the WC requirements now on THE FLYING MILE trail a double black up top . It will be ready this yr and will host womens WC GS and S in 23 but Tremblant doesnt have the terrain to host speed events like the DH .
> 
> 
> It is a great venue , been a fav for decades but is often colder than a well digger's ass 😎


Tremblant folks sounded like they spoke Yurpean when I was there.
It looked like ya could see the arctic circle from the top.
Never got above 5 or 10 below one day.


----------



## snoloco

I'm not sure how the Tremblant event affects whether Killington's event returns or not. I just believe it's the last year on Killington's contract, and it's not set in stone whether they will try to get another one. I remember last year when they brought it back after the 2020 hiatus, they also mentioned that the World Cup would return in 2022. There hasn't been any such mention of that this year.


----------



## tirolski

Looks like Killington’s blowing the pissoutofit on Superstar this frosty morning.





https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain/superstar-cam


Even if it gets a little wet with rain Friday & Saturday the FIS races should go on.
Letitsnow. ❄️ ❄️ ❄️ ❄️ 


https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/killington/05751/november-weather/2186765


----------



## MC2

tirolski said:


> Looks like Killington’s blowing the pissoutofit on Superstar this frosty morning.
> View attachment 16225
> 
> 
> https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain/superstar-cam
> 
> 
> Even if it gets a little wet with rain Friday & Saturday the FIS races should go on.
> Letitsnow. ❄️ ❄️ ❄️ ❄️
> 
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/killington/05751/november-weather/2186765


They are amazing. Looks like good temps next week, too. They’re gonna pull it off.


----------



## Woodski12

I suspect they will try to get this event back again even though this is the last year of their deal.


----------



## snoloco

I think they will evaluate after that weekend and decide whether they want to go for another 3 years. I'm not sure how the contracts work to hold World Cup events, but I think it's entirely possible that Killington is trying to float the idea of backing out to get the FIS to sweeten the deal. If what we are being told is true and they lose money on the event, then they're really getting the short end of the stick. The FIS makes tons of money on it from TV coverage. It's clear that the FIS wants to have more events in the east. That's why they gave one to Tremblant.


----------



## Campgottagopee

With the amount of people this event brings in it's hard to imagine K loses money on it.


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> With the amount of people this event brings in it's hard to imagine K loses money on it.


The mountain does but the town business owners make bank.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

It's hard to imagine that one, if not the, most attended GS/SL events will be pulled. I mean, they get what, 30,000 people to the event? How many of Vermont's 250 or so towns have populations of <30,000? 80% or more? That's some good turnout. This event stays.


----------



## tirolski

D.B. Cooper said:


> It's hard to imagine that one, if not the, most attended GS/SL events will be pulled. I mean, they get what, 30,000 people to the event? How many of Vermont's 250 or so towns have populations of <30,000? 80% or more? That's some good turnout. This event stays.


Yup.
As long as Mikaela stays hot on her skis the show should go on.


----------



## MarzNC

D.B. Cooper said:


> It's hard to imagine that one, if not the, most attended GS/SL events will be pulled. I mean, they get what, 30,000 people to the event? How many of Vermont's 250 or so towns have populations of <30,000? 80% or more? That's some good turnout. This event stays.


Looks like some of the money from ticket sales supports the non-profit Killington World Cup Foundation. Reminds me of professional golf tournaments that raise money for a charity.

(bold added below)
_KILLINGTON WORLD CUP FOUNDATION_​_The Killington World Cup Foundation is a nonprofit organization developed to support athletes at the Killington World Cup and beyond. Through this unique partnership, Killington and the KWCF are able to raise significant funding to support winter sports infrastructure and programming throughout the Northeast. In 2021, the foundation awarded grants totaling nearly $300,000 to organizations in eight states, as well as another $160,000 to support athlete housing at the Killington Cup! Since its inception four years ago, the KWCF has donated over $2,000,000 in grants ranging from $15,000 to $25,000, engaging more than 10,000 participants in programs that provide youth with opportunities and foster access to winter sports.

“The KWCF is critical to not only the success of the Killington World Cup events each year, but it has changed the lives of so many young ski racers across the Northeast with its goal of benefitting local and regional youth development programs. KWCF continues to provide opportunity and critical help to clubs to help them support the dreams of their athletes,” said Olympian and broadcaster Doug Lewis.

During the Killington Cup, *Killington Resort provides exclusive access to the KWCF to provide VIP ticket sales, and these funds go to support the programs throughout the season. *Fundraising is a year-round project and you can learn more about the KWCF by visiting kwcfgivesback.org. While there are many World Cup events each season, The Killington Cup is the only one giving back to the community!_


----------



## Campgottagopee

If this wasn't during our deer season I would so be there. My buddies niece is on the Canadian Ski Team and will be running there.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> If this wasn't during our deer season I would so be there. My buddies niece is on the Canadian Ski Team and will be running there.


There’s whitetails in Vermont too.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*KILLINGTON RESORT OPENS FOR THE SEASON NOVEMBER 17 *

_The Longest Season in the East to Open with a Day Dedicated to Pass Holders _

*KILLINGTON, Vt. (November 15, 2022) – *Vermont’s Killington Resort, the largest ski and snowboard destination in Eastern North America, and part of POWDR, will kick off the 2022-23 winter season at 12:00 p.m. on Thursday, November 17, 2022, becoming among the first Eastern resorts to open for skiing and snowboarding. 

The first turns of the season on November 17 will be reserved exclusively for Killington Season Pass, Beast 365 and Ikon pass holders. The resort will open to the general public on Friday, November 18 at 9:00 a.m. 

“Another season of skiing and riding is upon us! Mother Nature made us wait a bit this year, but we’re thrilled to be able to kick off the longest season in the East once again,” says Mike Solimano, president and general manager of Killington Resort and Pico Mountain. “The prolonged warm temperatures were good news for the crews hard at work on the new K-1 Lodge, and while it won’t be open for Day One, it is coming along nicely. We are excited to welcome the public inside for the first time over World Cup weekend.” 

On November 17, K-1 Gondola and North Ridge Quad, will provide access to Rime and Reason for skiers and snowboarders from 12:00 p.m. – 3:45 p.m. Skiing and snowboarding will be on advanced terrain only, with a Woodward Mountain park in the North Ridge area on Reason. Walking will be required on the Peak Walkway to enter and exit skiable terrain. Early season conditions exist, and snowmaking and other on-mountain operations may be in progress throughout the day on open terrain.    

Remaining a longstanding tradition, season pass holders are invited to enjoy free lunch on Opening Day at the Peak Lodge, or the Subie Shack located at the bottom of the North Ridge Quad as a show of gratitude for their commitment to Killington Resort. Opening day skiers and riders will also receive Day One swag, while supplies last. 

Killington’s Woodward Mountain Park crew is planning to debut an early season park on Reason Thursday afternoon. The early season park is the first terrain park to open east of the Rockies each season, and the Woodward Mountain Park crew will continue to expand park offerings across the mountain as the season progresses and terrain is expanded.  

This year we’re wasting no time, with the first freestyle event of the year, The Loaded Turkey rail jam on Saturday, November 19. The event will be held on a special pop-up park on Reason/Great Northern, separate from the public park. Killington will remain open to the public daily for skiing and snowboarding as conditions permit. Stay tuned to the conditions pagefor updates.

Skiers and riders can prepare for Day One by purchasing Season Passes or day tickets now at killington.com.  

*Base Lodge Access & Available Services * 

[*]All lift tickets should be purchased online, in advance or day of, at Killington.com. Kiosks and the K-1 Ticket Trailer located in Bay 2 of the K-1 parking lot will be open 9:00 a.m.-4 p.m. on November 17 and from 8:00 a.m. – 4:30 p.m. on November 18 for RFID pass pick up. Season Passes can also be picked up at the Snowshed ticket windows or any outdoor kiosk with the barcode you received. 

[*]Construction continues on the all-new K-1 Base Lodge. Killington Road is currently closed at the base of Superstar, with all traffic entering and leaving on Vale Road. Guests should plan on using their car as a base lodge to boot up for skiing and riding. 
[*]Food and beverages will be available at the Peak Lodge and Subie Shack at the base of the North Ridge Quad, and port-o-potties will be available at the base area. Rentals should be booked in advance and will be available to pick up in the Ramshead Lodge. 

[*]Opening Day is reserved for Killington Season Pass, Beast 365 and Ikon Pass Holders. Children ages 6 and under will receive a Kids Ski Free ticket if accompanied by a season pass holder. No other passes, tickets, vouchers or reciprocal discounts will be accepted. 

[*]Killington is going cashless this season. We accept Samsung, Google and Apple Pay, as well as all major credit cards. This change is going into effect as of opening day.


----------



## Cork

Just got the text that K is opening Thursday at noon for passholders only!! Woot woot, ski you there! ⛷️


----------



## Harvey

Cork said:


> Just got the text that K is opening Thursday at noon for passholders only!! Woot woot, ski you there! ⛷️



Jelly in my belly! Post a few pics!


----------



## snoloco

It would've been tomorrow, but they had yet another pipe blowout in North Ridge. The second one in like a week. How they allowed this to happen on critical early season snowmaking infrastructure is beyond me.


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> It would've been tomorrow, but they had yet another pipe blowout in North Ridge. The second one in like a week. How they allowed this to happen on critical early season snowmaking infrastructure is beyond me.


Ain’t they heard of dang flex-seal?


----------



## Ripitz

snoloco said:


> It would've been tomorrow, but they had yet another pipe blowout in North Ridge. The second one in like a week. How they allowed this to happen on critical early season snowmaking infrastructure is beyond me.


Easy to type.


----------



## Brownski

Ripitz said:


> Easy to type.


Ha ha. All lifts open by Christmas!!!


----------



## snoloco

Having two major pipe blowouts within a week, in the same area, that is critical to opening early, should not be acceptable in anyone's book.


----------



## Brownski

I accept it. Shit happens. They’ll figure it out.


----------



## snoloco

The "shit happens" excuse doesn't work when it's a recurring pattern. This was from last January. A literal river in the middle of Wildfire.




About 6 weeks later, there was another pipe failure at Bear that flooded the whole base area.




It sends a message that they're only fixing stuff when it breaks, rather than being proactive. Reminds me a lot of Whiteface in the years I was a passholder. It just seemed like their infrastructure was always falling apart.

Killington still has far better snowmaking than Gore or Whiteface, but the gap isn't as big as it once was. In fact, one could argue that competitors like Sunday River, Mount Snow, and Okemo have leapfrogged them on snowmaking. Killington still has the longest season in the east, but once again, the gap is not as big as it once was, particularly on the early side. 

Unfortunately, I believe they've fallen victim to hubris. The mentality is "we're better than everyone else, and have nothing to learn from anyone". Well if the last year was any indication, it's coming back to bite them. They got absolutely trounced by Sunday River on early season, and even mid season snowmaking.

They haven't invested in the latest snowmaking technology, at least not on a large scale. For example, Gore has been investing heavily in HKD Klik hydrants, and has them on many miles of terrain now. Killington only has them in two spots, and not even on the full trail. Many of their trails have no fixed equipment at all, and that's difficult to deal with in an environment where ski areas are having a hard time finding employees. They also have other questionable habits like using K3000 guns in 15 degree wet bulb, sometimes right next to newer fixed equipment that is sitting idle. This more comes down to the snowmaking crews themselves, and old habits die hard, whether good or bad.

I don't hate Killington, and there are still many things they do well, and even lead the industry in. I see myself continuing to be a passholder for as long as I live where I do. But I also don't look at things through a rose colored lens. Their snowmaking system has become technologically outdated, and is undersized for how much terrain they have. It needs significant improvements, and I would like to see that happen before they build anymore new lifts or lodges.


----------



## Ripitz

snoloco said:


> Having two major pipe blowouts within a week, in the same area, that is critical to opening early, should not be acceptable in anyone's book.


Sorry bro. Didn’t read all of it.

Actually I did, I’m sorry, you’re right, how dare they blow out those pipes and stuff!? It’s almost like they don’t care about us!

It’s too bad this is what you think skiing is about. Or at least what you choose to say about it.

Maybe go for a jog or something.

A really, really, long one.

Try out Juggarnaut.


----------



## Ripitz

Sorry @snoloco for being mean to you last night. I see now the pumpkin beers were posting again. Hope you have a fun day on Sunday. 🍻


----------



## Cork

Skiing was great here at K today!


----------



## Cork

So, they literally didn't start loading the gondi until noon (which yes that was the opening time, but it came down to the second), but the Elves were out and about among the lines in the Q spreading first day swag; this year was hats with the "day one" patch. We loaded and slogged through the slow going of the walkway and arrrived at the top of the North Ridge Quad at 12:30. First 2 runs really good snow, and no crowds. 3,4,5 runs got much busier, which I had anticipated, and the lines for the lift called for extending the corral. And then a lot of people left! From then on each run got better and better with less and less people; literally no lines to load and no more ants on a snowcone issues. It snowed most of the afternoon, and the wind made it a full on winter day, and I must say if felt fucking great! Great conditions and a great day!
Kudos to all of the K employees that made it happen today, thank you!  ⛷️


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Yup.
> As long as Mikaela stays hot on her skis the show should go on.


It’s amazing what cold weather and snow can do.
Start your engines.


Killington slopes gets FIS greenlight for World Cup races


----------



## snoloco

For still only having North Ridge open, today was pretty good. They had Rime, Reason, Upper East Fall, and High Traverse to Great Northern open. They go top to bottom tomorrow, so no more Peak Walkway.


----------



## MC2

snoloco said:


> For still only having North Ridge open, today was pretty good. They had Rime, Reason, Upper East Fall, and High Traverse to Great Northern open. They go top to bottom tomorrow, so no more Peak Walkway.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16378
> 
> View attachment 16379
> 
> View attachment 16380


What passes do you have this year, sno? Ski3 non holiday and full Killington?


----------



## snoloco

MC2 said:


> What passes do you have this year, sno? Ski3 non holiday and full Killington?


Full Ski 3 and Beast 365 which includes Ikon Base.


----------



## Cork

Another really good day at Big K today, and always good to see @MC2 on the hill ⛷️ 
They are pounding Snowdon and the Bubble should open maybe Thursday. Saw a few WC skiers from the Canadian team ripping down Rime, total hotties and they can ski!!


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> Another really good day at Big K today, and always good to see @MC2 on the hill ⛷️
> They are pounding Snowdon and the Bubble should open maybe Thursday. Saw a few WC skiers from the Canadian team ripping down Rime, total hotties and they can ski!!


@Campgottagopee said his buddies niece was gonna ski init.
She may be one of em.
Small world. That’s why ya gotta take care ofit.


----------



## Benny Profane

Cork said:


> Another really good day at Big K today, and always good to see @MC2 on the hill ⛷️
> They are pounding Snowdon and the Bubble should open maybe Thursday. Saw a few WC skiers from the Canadian team ripping down Rime, total hotties and they can ski!!


That's nice. Somebody is skiing Killington.


----------



## Thacheronix

Cork said:


> total hotties and they can ski!!


way better than hookers and blow


----------



## MC2

Cork said:


> Another really good day at Big K today, and always good to see @MC2 on the hill ⛷️
> They are pounding Snowdon and the Bubble should open maybe Thursday. Saw a few WC skiers from the Canadian team ripping down Rime, total hotties and they can ski!!


Good to see you up there Cork & yea, those girls put down some carves on some very firm snow.


----------



## snoloco

Today didn't get off to a good start when they made me park in an area with no shuttle buses, resulting in a half mile walk in ski boots, but...

They were making lots of snow despite the sub-par temps.




I watched the World Cup from the grandstand for the first time (totally worth it)




I skied some more on a bluebird afternoon.




And took in the sunset on my last run.




I'll be back tomorrow to do it all again, hopefully without the half mile ski boot walk I never wanted.


----------



## Ripitz

That looks like a fun day Sno, with a little bit of everything.


snoloco said:


> hopefully without the half mile ski boot walk I never wanted.


Could be worse. I walked 5.5 miles in ski boots once.


----------



## snoloco

The website says they have free parking at Ramshead, Snowshed, the Vale Road lots, Skyeship, Pico, and the Access Road, and that all have shuttle service beginning at 6:30am. I arrived around 7, wanting to park at Ramshead and take the shuttle to K1 from there. They had the lower part of Great Northern open so you could ski back at the end of the day.

What happened was they bait-n-switched and said that Ramshead was now permit parking only, even though the website said it was free with a shuttle. I tried to go to Vale Road only to find the whole thing blocked off because they wanted to fill the upper part of the access road first, so that's where I got sent. In the half hour it took me to boot up and walk up, I did not see a single bus come up that part of the access road. I did see many buses turn right on Vale Road which was useless since they weren't letting anyone park there. There's also no trail to ski back on. I had to ski back on the snowbank because it was easier than walking. How anyone who has ever skied a day in their life could think that was somehow more desirable than Vale Road, which has a ski-back trail is beyond me.

Despite having had the World Cup for 6 years, they literally always find a way to screw up the parking situation. If you arrive early, like they recommend, you expect to be able to park in any of the free lots, but they don't let you, and from my experience send you to less desirable spots first. I heard from people who arrived later that they were able to park in Vale and Ramshead without issue, so they really just screwed the people who showed up early, which is especially insulting because they literally tell you to arrive early on the spectator information, yet they were totally unprepared.


----------



## Ripitz

Insulting? Settle down bro.


----------



## snoloco

If you tell people to arrive early, then you'd better be prepared for people to arrive early. I'm not sure why that's so controversial.


----------



## snoloco

Yesterday's attendance was announced at 21000. I think that smashes previous records. I'm here again this morning.


----------



## MarzNC

A Ski Diva from NJ and her kids are attending the Kton World Cup for the first time. She's never taken them to Kton before but has made the drive to ski at other resorts in the northeast in recent years. Did well finding a parking space this morning. Below are just her notes related to arriving early and getting a spot in the stands.

_8:00am
Good morning! We ended up parking in the starship base area - I hope this is a good spot! On a bus to the base now.

8:45am
Secured prime spots at the top end of the bleachers (non VIP) and enjoying the nice weather and festive atmosphere! The crowd is not as bad as I expected - maybe most people are coming later.

10:00am
About 30 min before the start the stands start to fill. Still glad we came early. And have tickets for the stands. General admission is kind of just a standing crowd. Brought breakfast, devices, and everything to keep warm._


----------



## tirolski

snoloco said:


> Yesterday's attendance was announced at 21000. I think that smashes previous records. I'm here again this morning.


Watching slalom race now on the tube.(NBC)
Course is getting beat up due to temps.
Should be interesting.


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Watching slalom race now on the tube.(NBC)
> Course is getting beat up due to temps.
> Should be interesting.


A dang tie.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596940806836916228


----------



## snoloco

I thought today was overall better than yesterday. I parked at Snowshed this time and took the shuttle up. I mostly skied North Ridge which had better conditions. I skied before the first race run, and between the runs, but only did one run after the second run so I could get back to my car because the r*in started literally minutes after the race finished. Here's some pictures:

Sunrise and snowmaking




North Ridge had the best conditions.




Hey there Whiteface




Lower Chute was better than yesterday but still not very good.




Smaller World Cup crowd than yesterday, but still very lively.


----------



## snoloco

Surprise opening of South Ridge today:

















It's not Utah but it was really good. This is probably the earliest this lift has ever operated.


----------

